# post up the air rides



## joebomber52

post them up 
i have only seen a handfull of your cars
havn't seen dan's new car although i hear it's gonna be juiced :0 
what's up with the 61 seth 
mark put up some pics of the whole car
everybody post up


----------



## leks

Joe there is a thread in Post Your Rides allready!

But I wouldnt mnd a new thread myself


----------



## ToeTag420

I know most have seen my ride but, fuck it.. for those who havent... Here it is.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by leks_@Mar 14 2005, 10:31 AM
> *Joe there is a thread in Post Your Rides allready!
> 
> But I wouldnt mnd a new thread myself
> [snapback]2848728[/snapback]​*


fuck post your rides to much shit in that area


keep it here keep it simple


just took new pics of lift and drop
of suspension
car looks like shit though but just completed a job should have the farame completed and engine mounted with brakes and fuel lines ran ready to start within 2 months


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by ToeTag420_@Mar 14 2005, 03:10 PM
> *I know most have seen my ride but, fuck it.. for those who havent... Here it is.
> [snapback]2849716[/snapback]​*


nice color what is that?


----------



## diamonds10

[attachmentid=125912][attachmentid=125913]2001 s10 xtreme
cadillac white diamond paint, 20" helo rims, shaved all around, full air ride susp.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by diamonds10_@Mar 14 2005, 04:05 PM
> *[attachmentid=125912][attachmentid=125913]2001 s10 xtreme
> cadillac white diamond paint, 20" helo rims, shaved all around, full air ride susp.
> [snapback]2849952[/snapback]​*


fuckin awesome bro i miss my s10
i'm looking to buy another and go full custom


----------



## ToeTag420

clean and shaven.. Just how I like em..


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

New pics,and new Chrome... :0 :biggrin:  Pitman arm,and the steering box will be back from the platers next week.


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

There ya go.


----------



## ToeTag420

VERY nice 61 man..


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

I got some new chrome as well... :cheesy:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 14 2005, 06:40 PM
> *I got some new chrome as well...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2850595[/snapback]​*


that's nice dan
what pumps are they.? you gonna do frame wrap?
i got some aircraft parts by the name of pesco going into my suspension


----------



## Big Baller 82cutty

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 14 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I got some new chrome as well...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2850595[/snapback]​*


That is F*cking sweet :cheesy: I like it


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 14 2005, 11:05 AM
> *post them up
> i have only seen a handfull of your cars
> havn't seen dan's new car although i hear it's gonna be juiced  :0
> what's up with the 61 seth
> mark put up some pics of the whole car
> everybody post up
> [snapback]2848655[/snapback]​*


joe, i have posted the WHOLE car....many times


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 14 2005, 08:56 PM
> *joe, i have posted the WHOLE car....many times
> [snapback]2851343[/snapback]​*


i have not seen any since you first installed the air ride


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 14 2005, 10:17 PM
> *i have not seen any since you first installed the air ride
> [snapback]2851404[/snapback]​*


the one as my avi


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 14 2005, 09:26 PM
> *the one as my avi
> [snapback]2851445[/snapback]​*


 :uhi don't have super man vision


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=126223]
just started on my four link more pics to come in the next few days of the build up of my old mini i got. its an 87 toyota p/u


----------



## tru_pimp

> _Originally posted by ToeTag420_@Mar 14 2005, 05:10 PM
> *I know most have seen my ride but, fuck it.. for those who havent... Here it is.
> [snapback]2849716[/snapback]​*


i love these body style accords...nice!!


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 14 2005, 08:40 PM
> *I got some new chrome as well...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2850595[/snapback]​*



Dan,

Looks great. When are you going to install the sump pump to remove the hydraulic fluid from your trunk? 

- Brad


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@Mar 15 2005, 02:21 AM
> *Dan,
> 
> Looks great. When are you going to install the sump pump to remove the hydraulic fluid from your trunk?
> 
> - Brad
> [snapback]2852437[/snapback]​*


 :0 hahahaha


----------



## theoglean

In the shop now.


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=126694]
got the notch in


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *. . . . car looks like shit though. . . . *


You're right there.


----------



## 555 Rider

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *fuck post your rides to much shit in that area
> keep it here keep it simple
> just took new pics of lift and drop
> of suspension
> car looks like shit though but just completed a job should have the farame completed and engine mounted with brakes and fuel lines ran ready to start within 2 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2849732[/snapback]​*



jeezuz dude u wanna lock up yo chimpanzee dude. he gonna maka helluva mess if he gets his hands on da grinda toolz agenn. ma homie armin - he inna wheelchair an he hardy see 2 but he do betta mufukkin bodiwork dan dat shit. dat fake ass pictcha wid da front bumpa on da ground- yo mufikkin ride aint doin dat unless da bak up in da mufukkin air. fake ass mufukka


----------



## 555 Rider

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 14 2005, 07:40 PM
> *I got some new chrome as well...  :cheesy:
> [snapback]2850595[/snapback]​*


hey mista mashintok- i see yo doin da baggd hydrolics. kool mufukka- yo make sure yo put on dat honda racing wing i tol u about dude


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 15 2005, 09:09 PM
> *You're right there.
> [snapback]2856162[/snapback]​*


it sucks but once i finich all the damn hard stuff like frame n shit

that body should be getting dipped


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by 555 Rider_@Mar 15 2005, 09:23 PM
> *jeezuz dude u wanna lock up yo chimpanzee dude. he gonna maka helluva mess if he gets his hands on da grinda toolz agenn. ma homie armin - he inna wheelchair an he hardy see 2 but he do betta mufukkin bodiwork dan dat shit. dat fake ass pictcha wid da front bumpa on da ground- yo mufikkin ride aint doin dat unless da bak up in da mufukkin air. fake ass mufukka
> [snapback]2856250[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
from what i could read

what "body work" are you talking about. there is no body work done to the car

and anybody with half a brain can tell the picture with front bumper on tha ground is ass up here is layed out









but who ever you are and what ever your real screan name is you gave me a good laugh


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Love this pic.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Mar 16 2005, 08:08 AM
> *Love this pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]2857837[/snapback]​*


i just imagine how that chrome will shine when it's rechromed and reflecting off of some house of kolor orion silver with a blue bearl under a well polished layer upon layer of clear :worship:


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 16 2005, 12:58 AM
> *it sucks but once i finich all the damn hard stuff like frame n shit
> 
> that body should be getting dipped
> [snapback]2856912[/snapback]​*



Only joking Joe :cheesy:

It's a cool car. It's going to be good when you've got all the paintwork finished.

Mike


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

heres my old regal bagged the last pic is the reason u should still renforce a bagged car if ur gonna hop!


----------



## supermachine

heres some of my 1996 silverado


----------



## LowOry

[attachmentid=127418][attachmentid=127419][attachmentid=127420][attachmentid=127422]heres some of my truck


----------



## LowOry

[attachmentid=127418]
[attachmentid=127419]
[attachmentid=127420]
[attachmentid=127422]
heres some of my truck


----------



## aleigh-n

nice rides :thumbsup:


----------



## SixFourClownin

Here are a couple of my rides that have air ride.

99 Expedition.
[attachmentid=127465]

64 Impala SS
[attachmentid=127466]


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

new switches...


----------



## 619SIXFOUR

I know this is off topic but USO for life , how much do the pads in you hood cost? Im just curious cuz here in San Diego for have a Mil we get crap. Those houses look like the ones on cribs. but yea how much for a pad in your hood?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Mar 18 2005, 03:04 PM
> *I know this is off topic but USO for life , how much do the pads in you hood cost?  Im just curious cuz here in San Diego for have a Mil we get crap.  Those houses look like the ones on cribs.  but yea how much for a pad in your hood?
> [snapback]2870028[/snapback]​*


anything in socal for half a mil is shit if you live in large area
nice houses go for less if you live in corona or shitty areas like that

anywhere else for less than the avearage price for home here in so cal you can get a mansion in other states

check out real estate web sites
it's depressing

but i'm still happy i'de rather live in so cal


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by 619SIXFOUR_@Mar 18 2005, 05:04 PM
> *I know this is off topic but USO for life , how much do the pads in you hood cost?  Im just curious cuz here in San Diego for have a Mil we get crap.  Those houses look like the ones on cribs.  but yea how much for a pad in your hood?
> [snapback]2870028[/snapback]​*


Houses on my street go from 750,000.00 to well over 1,000,000.00


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB

regal on 20s


----------



## Purple Haze

Damn that shit is clean!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52

nice sweet it's awesome looks like a medieval warrior


----------



## chopper11

my brothers bagged and bodydropped ranger


----------



## chopper11

another pic :biggrin:


----------



## kustom chop shop

Kustom Chop Shop strikes again 2002 f150 super crew layin frame on 22's


----------



## Moco

my 66 Impala, roll em till the tires pop :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=131647]

[attachmentid=131648]

[attachmentid=131649]

[attachmentid=131651]

[attachmentid=131657]

[attachmentid=131662]

[attachmentid=131667]

[attachmentid=131672]

these are just random pics taken of my car while out and about. in one of them is when i broke my ball joint.


----------



## Moco

[attachmentid=131702]

[attachmentid=131688]

[attachmentid=131694]


----------



## Day Day

my frame work for sfbd








rear shave







amodel from bloodrag







layinbody


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 12:30 AM
> *my 66 Impala, roll em till the tires pop  :biggrin:
> 
> [attachmentid=131647]
> 
> [attachmentid=131648]
> 
> [attachmentid=131649]
> 
> [attachmentid=131651]
> 
> [attachmentid=131657]
> 
> [attachmentid=131662]
> 
> [attachmentid=131667]
> 
> [attachmentid=131672]
> 
> these are just random pics taken of my car while out and about.  in one of them is when i broke my ball joint.
> [snapback]2898104[/snapback]​*


What kind of bags are you using in the front because that is some crazy lift for bags!!!


----------



## Belgian-hopper

This is a movie of a friend of mine.
It's a Lexus and I am not so into air but his shit goes really fast check it out :around: 

Movie: Airride lexus


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Belgian-hopper_@Mar 24 2005, 09:31 AM
> *This is a movie of a friend of mine.
> It's a Lexus and I am not so into air but his shit goes really fast check it out :around:
> 
> Movie: Airride lexus
> [snapback]2899199[/snapback]​*


For some reason all i got was the audio and no video..


----------



## Belgian-hopper

Its a quicktime movie so I think your computer has no quicktime right? :dunno:


----------



## M-827

It worked on mine. I have QuickTime though!

I was in your country recently, Belgian-Hopper. Amongst other places I went to Ypres.

Nice country and nice people :thumbsup: 

Mike


----------



## Belgian-hopper

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 24 2005, 05:15 PM
> *It worked on mine.  I have QuickTime though!
> 
> I was in your country recently, Belgian-Hopper.  Amongst other places I went to Ypres.
> 
> Nice country and nice people  :thumbsup:
> 
> Mike
> [snapback]2899344[/snapback]​*


Wow thats great mike! Ah you went to Ieper with the statue of the flamish lion?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 24 2005, 08:24 AM
> *What kind of bags are you using in the front because that is some crazy lift for bags!!!
> [snapback]2899171[/snapback]​*


??????????
the one pic has a broken ball joint the others look normal to me


----------



## joebomber52

tire looks fake it's so thin


----------



## geedog66

my alero


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 24 2005, 10:33 AM
> *??????????
> the one pic has a broken ball joint the others look normal to me
> [snapback]2899413[/snapback]​*


I didnt read that until after i posted. Sorry..


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Belgian-hopper_@Mar 24 2005, 10:04 AM
> *Its a quicktime movie so I think your computer has no quicktime right?  :dunno:
> [snapback]2899305[/snapback]​*


Yeah thats probably it. I am at work so i cant download quicktime, but i can watch it when i get home.


----------



## leks

It said the movie was broken for me! :ugh: :dunno:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 24 2005, 01:33 PM
> *??????????
> the one pic has a broken ball joint the others look normal to me
> [snapback]2899413[/snapback]​*


thought i would make it to sac to get new tires before the bbq, but nope. got a flat on 99 about half way there. :biggrin:


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by Belgian-hopper_@Mar 24 2005, 10:17 AM
> *Wow thats great mike! Ah you went to Ieper with the statue of the flamish lion?
> [snapback]2899350[/snapback]​*


Yes, that's it. We spell it 'Ypres' over here, for some reason. Isn't that the French spelling for it too? I didn't see the statue, but we went into the town centre, with the big church and the war museum. We saw the archway with all the names of the dead soldiers, then we went out into the countryside and went round some of the First World War cemeteries.

I've got my Ieper postcard up on the wall here! Going to go again some time soon, hopefully.

Mike


----------



## Mark

mine


----------



## Purple Haze

Got any setup pics bro or a video of it moving?


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 24 2005, 12:33 PM
> *mine
> [snapback]2900318[/snapback]​*


lovin them whitewalls you got. Wish I had enough funds right now for some stuff  all I got are ideas and plans on paper. :tears:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 24 2005, 01:58 PM
> *Got any setup pics bro or a video of it moving?
> [snapback]2900431[/snapback]​*


yep, do you have yahoo or msn messanger? 


the set up looks a lil diffrent now, diffrent 12 gallon a 2 gallon. diffrent water/oil trap. diffrent valves. lil stuff ya know but you get the idea


----------



## Purple Haze

you can email them to me at [email protected]. why didnt you put the valves by the bags if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## SQUEAKYG

check under air suspension section in gallery 

http://www.squeakykleanauto.com/GALLERY.html


 :biggrin:


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 24 2005, 03:37 PM
> *you can email them to me at [email protected]. why didnt you put the valves by the bags if you dont mind me asking?
> [snapback]2900877[/snapback]​*



Just to interrupt Mark's question:

You will find that a lot of people mount the valves onto the tank. The advantages are that most of the components, electrics and joints are in one area, which is easy for maintenance and trouble-shooting. Also the valves and electrics aren't out under the car in all the dirt and weather.

It is said that you get faster performance with the valves mounted nearer the air springs, but from reading about people's findings who have experimented with valve placement, it seems that the difference in performance is hardly noticeable, if at all.

Mike


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 24 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Just to interrupt Mark's question:
> 
> You will find that a lot of people mount the valves onto the tank.  The advantages are that most of the components, electrics and joints are in one area, which is easy for maintenance and trouble-shooting.  Also the valves and electrics aren't out under the car in all the dirt and weather.
> 
> It is said that you get faster performance with the valves mounted nearer the air springs, but from reading about people's findings who have experimented with valve placement, it seems that the difference in performance is hardly noticeable, if at all.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> [snapback]2901581[/snapback]​*


nice job Dr fill


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 24 2005, 05:37 PM
> *nice job Dr fill
> [snapback]2901628[/snapback]​*


You've lost me there Joe!


----------



## kiwilac

Heres a beemer i did for a customer.


----------



## kiwilac

Your looking at it with the back seat folded down, its got 2 comps under the mirror stainless, and all the valves are under there too, and if you look closely you'll see a fan under the middle tank to keep the comps cool.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 24 2005, 05:30 PM
> *Just to interrupt Mark's question:
> 
> You will find that a lot of people mount the valves onto the tank.  The advantages are that most of the components, electrics and joints are in one area, which is easy for maintenance and trouble-shooting.  Also the valves and electrics aren't out under the car in all the dirt and weather.
> 
> It is said that you get faster performance with the valves mounted nearer the air springs, but from reading about people's findings who have experimented with valve placement, it seems that the difference in performance is hardly noticeable, if at all.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> [snapback]2901581[/snapback]​*


Shut you face before i throw a plant in your damn window!!!


----------



## M-827

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 24 2005, 08:19 PM
> *Shut you face before i throw a plant in your damn window!!!
> [snapback]2902439[/snapback]​*


I'll be ready for you Indiana Jones!

:cheesy:


----------



## Moco

just an idea mark, but i would turn your tank the other way around, so your valves and hoses are facing towards the front of the car. that way you can shorten up your hoses and make a cleaner looking setup in your trunk. i would say it will make your car a bit faster, getting rid of at least 3 feet of hose by doing so and gaining more trunk space. yes it might make it a bit tighter when you want to work on your setup, but in the long run i think it would be worth it. this is how i have it on my impala. its a little harder because i have to jump in the trunk, but its not all that bad. just a thought :thumbsup: .


----------



## peanut

[attachmentid=132532]
[attachmentid=132533]


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 24 2005, 10:55 PM
> *just an idea mark, but i would turn your tank the other way around, so your valves and hoses are facing towards the front of the car.  that way you can shorten up your hoses and make a cleaner looking setup in your trunk.  i would say it will make your car a bit faster, getting rid of at least 3 feet of hose by doing so and gaining more trunk space.  yes it might make it a bit tighter when you want to work on your setup, but in the long run i think it would be worth it.  this is how i have it on my impala.  its a little harder because i have to jump in the trunk, but its not all that bad.  just a thought  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2903602[/snapback]​*


in case you haven't noticed mark doesn't listen to anything we tell him


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by M-827_@Mar 24 2005, 05:30 PM
> *Just to interrupt Mark's question:
> 
> You will find that a lot of people mount the valves onto the tank.  The advantages are that most of the components, electrics and joints are in one area, which is easy for maintenance and trouble-shooting.  Also the valves and electrics aren't out under the car in all the dirt and weather.
> 
> It is said that you get faster performance with the valves mounted nearer the air springs, but from reading about people's findings who have experimented with valve placement, it seems that the difference in performance is hardly noticeable, if at all.
> 
> Mike
> 
> 
> [snapback]2901581[/snapback]​*


see i have heard that it makes a huge difference and then again i have heard that it doesnt make that big of a difference at all.Like Moco said if Mark were to turn it tank around he might loose 3 ft of hose and it will make it faster and i am talking about loosing 10-12ft of hose. Im confused but I think i still might try it and try to cover some how..


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 25 2005, 09:31 AM
> *see i have heard that it makes a huge difference and then again i have heard that it doesnt make that big of a difference at all.Like Moco said if Mark were to turn it tank around he might loose 3 ft of hose and it will make it faster and i am talking about loosing 10-12ft of hose. Im confused but I think i still might try it and try to cover some how..
> [snapback]2904573[/snapback]​*


it make make the diffrence at all :uh: valve placements dosnt matter unless the air source is with in like 18". on tanker for life :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

do you not have messanger?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2005, 10:24 AM
> *do you not have messanger?
> [snapback]2904776[/snapback]​*


no not at work. just email..


----------



## leks

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 25 2005, 10:24 AM
> *do you not have messanger?
> [snapback]2904776[/snapback]​*



I do Mark 

Hit me up on Yahoo......


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 25 2005, 08:31 AM
> *see i have heard that it makes a huge difference and then again i have heard that it doesnt make that big of a difference at all.Like Moco said if Mark were to turn it tank around he might loose 3 ft of hose and it will make it faster and i am talking about loosing 10-12ft of hose. Im confused but I think i still might try it and try to cover some how..
> [snapback]2904573[/snapback]​*


if your building a fast set up.

before running high ass psi 

the first things you do should be large line no kinks or 90 degree fittings all free flow no restriction lines should be as short as possible then you go from there with the psi


----------



## wsrider

not a very good picture i know...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 25 2005, 01:01 AM
> *in case you haven't noticed mark doesn't listen to anything we tell him
> [snapback]2903831[/snapback]​*


yeah ok :uh: so i turn my tank around i have to redo my entire set up, put more 90s in the set up, :uh: yeah that would really help wouldnt it joe?
my shit plenty fast, it gets my up and down, enuff


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 26 2005, 07:05 AM
> *not a very good picture i know...
> [snapback]2908787[/snapback]​*


\

what kind of car is this?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 26 2005, 09:14 AM
> *yeah ok :uh:  so i turn my tank around i have to redo my entire set up, put more 90s in the set up,  :uh:  yeah that would really help wouldnt it joe?
> my shit plenty fast, it gets my up and down, enuff
> [snapback]2909019[/snapback]​*


i'm sure it does bro, i'm just saying you do it your own way. sure the lines could be turned around not much difference, but when a set up is built minimum line is used but fuck it bro your fast that good enuff for you that's cool i don;t give a fuck it's your car 

i just remember when we told you not to use fuckin liver bags and you still did it 
you should add that to your signature :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 27 2005, 09:59 AM
> *i'm sure it does bro, i'm just saying you do it your own way. sure the lines could be turned around not much difference, but when a set up is built minimum line is used but fuck it bro your fast that good enuff for you that's cool i don;t give a fuck it's your car
> 
> i just remember when we told you not to use fuckin liver bags and you still did it
> you should add that to your signature :biggrin:
> [snapback]2913036[/snapback]​*


you really want me to hook one up to a Nitro tank and point it at you head dont you :biggrin: 
and it i turned my tank around it would be hard as piss to work on, now wouldnt it (you seen how i tucked it under the deck) i like it all right there, plenty fast....it can come off the groind on all 4....i think thats fast. theres no point and trying to be much faster


----------



## draggingbody




----------



## draggingbody




----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 27 2005, 01:10 PM
> *you really want me to hook one up to a Nitro tank and point it at you head dont you :biggrin:
> and it i turned my tank around it would be hard as piss to work on, now wouldnt it (you seen how i tucked it under the deck)  i like it all right there, plenty fast....it can come off the groind on all 4....i think thats fast. theres no point and trying to be much faster
> [snapback]2914102[/snapback]​*


cool ese that's your ride you tuck it under and hid it all cool
i have just never liked the valve on tank set up others do
i talked shit on the blue bandito for a while also
shit bro you get off all four awesome
keep it up


----------



## CMEDROP

some pics of my stuff


----------



## mustangsalli

Here is my 65 mustangs airbag setup in the trunk.
There are actually TWO 5 gallon tanks in there(one behind the other)and the are flipped upside down and mounted onto the bracket behind the back seat.
There are two valves and two Viar compressors in there as well.......PLENTY of space left over for an amplifier and base/treble speakers which I am currently installing and plan on butting the extra battery under the back seat(as oppossed to adding an entire secondary electrical system!!!!!
My Uncle who has been a commercial artist for 40 years painted and striped the sponsor advertisement for me on behalf of PROHOPPER!!!
Car has 10 switches and does all of the different motions.......including 3-wheelin it!!!

 MUSTANG SALLI


[attachmentid=134588]


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 25 2005, 10:16 PM
> *if your building a fast set up.
> 
> before running high ass psi
> 
> the first things you do should be large line no kinks or 90 degree fittings all free flow no restriction lines should be as short as possible then you go from there with the psi
> [snapback]2907178[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

the only place i have 90 degree elbows is at the tanks in my trunk only because i really need them in order to clear my back deck. other than that, straight on into the bag. also the hose from the valve to my bags are about an average of 1 ft long. in my opinion, i think valve placement DOES make a big difference. 

also, i have got to say that joe, you have said the whole psi thing on here so many damn times. im suprised you still have the patience to keep on repeating yourself over and over again :thumbsup: .


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 29 2005, 12:52 AM
> *.  im suprised you still have the patience to keep on repeating yourself over and over again  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2922093[/snapback]​*


i dont think it would matter


----------



## Moco

i know i listened :biggrin: .

thanks joe!


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Mar 28 2005, 11:52 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> the only place i have 90 degree elbows is at the tanks in my trunk only because i really need them in order to clear my back deck.  other than that, straight on into the bag.  also the hose from the valve to my bags are about an average of 1 ft long. in my opinion, i think valve placement DOES make a big difference.
> 
> also, i have got to say that joe, you have said the whole psi thing on here so many damn times.  im suprised you still have the patience to keep on repeating yourself over and over again  :thumbsup: .
> [snapback]2922093[/snapback]​*


nobody listens people burn up compressors, lock up valves kill batteries. just to runn 250 psi so they can have fast responce and maby get tires off the ground 

when they can save the life of compressor and be fast and get tires off ground at as low as 165 and save the life of the comp and then if they want more they can then bump it up to 250 psi fuck it as long as they built a switch for it turn up the psi, i have a shit load of 600 psi pressure switches i am sure someday soon i will be using one for some kinda reason 
but that's why they have scuba and nitrogen till they build the miracle compressor

the air will only travel as fast as you let it, the more line between valve and bag the more space to fill up before the bag starts to lift.
i mean were gonna be talking about hopping ang getting the tires off the ground,
fuckin getting 1 ton and up cars off the fucking Ground while they are full of gasoline and sometimes compressed air up to 3000-4500 psi
and they are gonna talk about safety by running valves off the tank just incase they burst a line, still don't understand why that is easier to change than the way i run lines either way there is a line running under the car
don't you think if and under the car line was to burst it would be more dangerous to have the valves coming off the tank than it would off the bag
i have never ever had a line burst under the car that wasn't the cause of a stupid look over or mistake. so i have never had one burst  




i just don't understand
think of it this way, if you want a good blow job, she's gonna have to get her toung out of the way and relax her tonsils, or there will be some restrictions


----------



## Mark

i like the look on the on tank :biggrin: fair enough?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 08:54 AM
> *i like the look on the on tank :biggrin:  fair enough?
> [snapback]2923035[/snapback]​*


that's all you have to say homie
i hate all them bullshit excuses people have


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 29 2005, 10:23 AM
> *that's all you have to say homie
> i hate all them bullshit excuses
> [snapback]2923122[/snapback]​*


here it is as it sits right at this very moment


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 09:27 AM
> *here it is as it sits right at this very moment
> [snapback]2923141[/snapback]​*


nice line plumbing

i not sure if i said it before but 
evertime i see your car it makes me want to get a regal
just cant picture myself driving one


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 29 2005, 10:35 AM
> *nice line plumbing
> 
> i not sure if i said it before but
> evertime i see your car it makes me want to get a regal
> just cant picture myself driving one
> [snapback]2923161[/snapback]​*


it would look less crazy is i didnt have dump lines, but when i dumped into the trunk i smelled funny and it make the inside of the car "pop" from the pressure.
its been dubed "meduca"


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Mar 29 2005, 09:49 AM
> *it would look less crazy is i didnt have dump lines, but when i dumped into the trunk i smelled funny and it make the inside of the car "pop" from the pressure.
> its been dubed  "meduca"
> [snapback]2923213[/snapback]​*


cool i never seen anyone else run dump lines i am running them so i can get fast drop with no pssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## wsrider




----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by wsrider_@Mar 31 2005, 07:51 AM
> *MONTE CARLO...
> HERE'S A BETTER PIC.
> [snapback]2932988[/snapback]​*


Are the tv's in the trunk for the bodies you put back there? Just kidding. Looks good!

- Brad


----------



## VAN-MIZZLE

heres a small vid..this was a while ago .I added another tank up front since then 

Small Vid


----------



## DTA

my old cutlass and the old setup


----------



## DTA

> _Originally posted by Cutlass Supremecy_@Apr 2 2005, 03:12 AM
> *my old cutlass and the old setup
> [snapback]2942992[/snapback]​*


----------



## DTA

..


----------



## DTA

my new cutt in progress>> these pics are a test fit >>just painted the whole trunk yesterday. waiting on my nitro reg. and these rear brackets so i can finish. will post more pics when im done. also a pic of the "shop"


----------



## Mark

copy cats :biggrin:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:uh:


----------



## Moco

coo coo...looking good...


----------



## VengOnAir

> _Originally posted by chopper11_@Mar 23 2005, 09:26 PM
> *my brothers bagged and bodydropped ranger
> [snapback]2896497[/snapback]​*


Thats not low enough i gotta get pics of my boys body dropped 7 inchs 4 inch chop top with a 460 in it.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

[attachmentid=142467][attachmentid=142468][attachmentid=142469]HERES MY RIDE


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by VengOnAir_@Apr 2 2005, 10:30 PM
> *Thats not low enough i gotta get pics of my boys body dropped 7 inchs 4 inch chop top with a 460 in it.
> [snapback]2946250[/snapback]​*


damn you east coast guys do some regis mods


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 8 2005, 03:09 AM
> *[attachmentid=142467][attachmentid=142468][attachmentid=142469]HERES MY RIDE
> [snapback]2971201[/snapback]​*


what kind of set-up do you have in it? Tight shit btw :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52

[attachmentid=142467]
[attachmentid=142468]
[attachmentid=142469]


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 8 2005, 09:22 AM
> *[attachmentid=142467]
> [attachmentid=142468]
> [attachmentid=142469]
> [snapback]2972334[/snapback]​*


:dunno:


----------



## leks

:scrutinize: nice pics


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 8 2005, 07:09 AM
> *[attachmentid=142467][attachmentid=142468][attachmentid=142469]HERES MY RIDE
> [snapback]2971201[/snapback]​*


not a big fan of trucks, but that truck is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 8 2005, 09:37 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]2972435[/snapback]​*


don't ask me i'm just in it for the fasion


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 8 2005, 09:18 AM
> *what kind of set-up do you have in it? Tight shit btw :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2972039[/snapback]​*


i have 4 thomas 317 compressors gc 450 extreme 1/2 valves 1/2 lines2 6gallon tanks hs slam bags


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 9 2005, 12:33 AM
> *i have  4 thomas 317 compressors gc 450 extreme 1/2 valves 1/2 lines2 6gallon tanks hs slam bags
> [snapback]2975631[/snapback]​*


I've heard bad about GC's, how they holding up for you?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 9 2005, 10:05 AM
> *I've heard bad about GC's, how they holding up for you?
> [snapback]2976083[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: just give it time. 



dude, smc and parker,...the only i trust


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 9 2005, 09:18 AM
> *:biggrin:  just give it time.
> dude, smc and parker,...the only i trust
> [snapback]2976109[/snapback]​*



lol, but you like to break things. So you don't count j/k.


----------



## Moco

my blitzluft valves are still holding up just fine (for the record), couldnt be happier.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 9 2005, 10:34 AM
> *lol, but you like to break things. So you don't count j/k.
> [snapback]2976145[/snapback]​*


not true :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

havein fun :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 9 2005, 10:10 AM
> *not true :biggrin:
> [snapback]2976239[/snapback]​*


don't lie


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 9 2005, 10:05 AM
> *I've heard bad about GC's, how they holding up for you?
> [snapback]2976083[/snapback]​*


THEY HOLDING UP COOL I WANT TO RUN NITTROGEN FOR CINCO :biggrin:


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 10 2005, 01:02 AM
> *THEY HOLDING UP COOL I WANT TO RUN NITTROGEN FOR CINCO :biggrin:
> [snapback]2978181[/snapback]​*



HELL YEAH!!! post if you can post up a vid of your truck when you install the nitro. Hopefully I'll have my ride ready for Cinco too


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Apr 10 2005, 12:39 PM
> *HELL YEAH!!! post if you can post up a vid of your truck when you install the nitro. Hopefully I'll have my ride ready for Cinco too
> [snapback]2979116[/snapback]​*


ill try..... i really dont no how to mess around with the hole posting up vids and stuff. but ill take pics of it when im hittin 30 and up :biggrin:


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Apr 10 2005, 12:36 PM
> *ill try..... i really dont no how to mess around with the hole posting up vids and stuff. but ill take pics of it when im hittin 30 and up :biggrin:
> [snapback]2979237[/snapback]​*



lol it's cool man, tight shit though. Hook it up when you do


----------



## Mark

second bounce 200psi.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 8 2005, 01:41 PM
> *not a big fan of trucks, but that truck is clean  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2973205[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

Chek the link. Its just for u mark...... hopping caprice

and if ur curious its at 180 psi. thanx for hosting the video joe!


----------



## Mark

, it wont play...


----------



## TUKIN18S

Well, I am glad I found this site. I'll use this as my first post. Here's a pic of my Civic. It's with a camphone so bear with me until it's done being sanded and buffed. 

CCE F,B,S,S, Dogleg 3/8"


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

u gotta clik on "the game" when u go to the site. my caprice.


----------



## motoman

nice


----------



## snko916

NiCe RiDeS ALL

:biggrin: [attachmentid=148330] :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 10 2005, 05:40 PM
> *second bounce 200psi.
> [snapback]2979982[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mark

that is the second bounce off the tank being at 200psi.....do you still not get it?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2005, 11:52 AM
> *that is the second bounce off the tank being at 200psi.....do you still not get it?
> [snapback]3009228[/snapback]​*


shut up dick!
you seriously need to chill i like your car i like your style and i have much respect for you, but your starting to act like a prick.

now it's the second bounce after the initial hit or the second hit of the switch?
and what are the front bags specs?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 16 2005, 12:56 PM
> *shut up dick!
> you seriously need to chill i like your car i like your style and i have much respect for you, but your starting to act like a prick.
> 
> now it's the second bounce after the initial hit or the second hit of the switch?
> and what are the front bags specs?
> [snapback]3009242[/snapback]​*


i thought me and you acted like asses to each other for fun? my bad.

any way, i hopped once bounced, then hopped again and thats the pic of the second time it came off the ground/ 
the front bags are 2600 size 2b7 extremes with roll plates


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2005, 12:01 PM
> *i thought me and you acted like asses to each other for fun? my bad.
> 
> any way, i hopped once bounced, then hopped again and thats the pic of the second time it came off the ground/
> the front bags are 2600 size 2b7 extremes with roll plates
> [snapback]3009248[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin puss boy

i was just bullshittin man and you know this
just fuckin with ya


so this hop is higher than the first one

and it's 200 psi @ 12 gallons?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 16 2005, 01:28 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fuckin puss boy
> 
> i was just bullshittin man and you know this
> just fuckin with ya
> so this hop is higher than the first one
> 
> and it's 200 psi @ 12 gallons?
> [snapback]3009322[/snapback]​*


mother fucker! ima kill you!


yep the tank started at 200psi in a 12 gallon all valves in the trunk. and yes the second bounce was higher than the first


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2005, 12:32 PM
> *mother fucker! ima kill you!
> yep the tank started at 200psi in a 12 gallon all valves in the trunk. and yes the second bounce was higher than the first
> [snapback]3009333[/snapback]​*


mufflers? or anything to slow the drop


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

get ur weight up mark......


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 16 2005, 12:41 PM
> *get ur weight up mark......
> [snapback]3009362[/snapback]​*


for the rebound?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 16 2005, 01:36 PM
> *mufflers? or anything to slow the drop
> [snapback]3009355[/snapback]​*


yep, off my dump valve i have a 90degree fitting some line out the trunk and a muffler.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 16 2005, 01:41 PM
> *get ur weight up mark......
> [snapback]3009362[/snapback]​*


hop your front :dunno:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

wanna do a hop off on vid at 180 psi. just the front 1 clik?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *yep, off my dump valve i have a 90degree fitting some line out the trunk and a muffler.
> [snapback]3009370[/snapback]​*


kool so got a good rebound action


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

hop ur rear....


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 16 2005, 02:02 PM
> *hop ur rear....
> [snapback]3009415[/snapback]​*


pointless....almost point less to hop hahah

but i dont hop the rear. i find no real impression in it...theres no weight. blah on that.

whats your set up?

i have a york, 12gallon tank, 8 1/2 smcs single 5/8 line to the front and 1/2 to the ass.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

the impression comes from being one of the only people who do it. guys with juice rarely do it . and thats who i compete with down here no one really hops on air. its all juice. so u gotta do everything to compete. so when they hop their front i hop front, rear, side to side, and all 4 off the ground. and trust me if u saw my set up up in the trunk u would say theres some weight back there lol. but set up wise. i got some rinky dinky viars. 1 450 and 1 380 pushing 2 10 gallon 1 inch port tanks. i got 4 valves to each bag in the front. 3/4 up and 1/2 inch down. and only 1 3/4 up and 1 1/2 inch dump in the rear to each bag. all 3/4 lines. and a little nitrogen tank when i wanna have fun at shows


----------



## Mark

still not as much weight as a engine, v8 as i would belive. but i dont see anyone hopping there ass end, and besides that i my self dont care much for it.


so how will we be doing this on line hop off?



and another thing. when i have duel port 5/8 line to the front it was slower than my single 5/8. i needed nitrogen at a HIGH psi to fill the space and push the air and such.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

true.. not as much but not more then 200 pounds off. i can take video of my car and post it. i'll zoom in on the guage to show psi and zoom out and hop it. that easy. wut do u say


----------



## Mark

i was thinking maybe a close up of a yard stick?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

ok no problem. str8 video tho. i'll give it to joe so he can host it. hows that? 1 clik from the floor.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 16 2005, 11:46 PM
> *ok no problem. str8 video tho. i'll give it to joe so he can host it. hows that? 1 clik from the floor.
> [snapback]3010758[/snapback]​*


i dont do one clicks normaly, and i dont do it from the floor. my car lays out


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

wut does ur car laying out have anything to do with hitting one clik off the floor ? cant get up on 1 click?


----------



## Mark

im much farther from lock, because i lay out.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

so thats the excuse?


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY

lol


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 12:40 AM
> *so thats the excuse?
> [snapback]3010928[/snapback]​*


excuse? an excust would be used to get out of something. it seems your rules are in favore of your car.... am i right? yes im write because you have set all the rules. even thow i know my shit dont hop to high im make a video with a yard stick as best i can and post it.


----------



## Momo64

:thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52

so mark is more concentrated on laying out the car then hopping?

makes sence you don't hop a car that lays out to much damage to be done


----------



## joebomber52

bamboozled


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 16 2005, 11:11 PM
> *im much farther from lock, because i lay out.
> [snapback]3010844[/snapback]​*


atleast you have a lock

my arms swing until the upper arm hits the bag :angry:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

the reason i say 1 clik is because there are less variables then hitting a bunch of switches till u get ur desired height. if we both hit 1 switch off the floor at the same psi then there should be no "i didnt hit the switch at the right time or ive gotten up higher then that" i can do it the way u said it . just figured it would be the most fair way. how bout this. u make the rules and have them to the advantage of ur car. i dont mind. 
p.s. dont think im trying to clown u or "try" u. i just like to have friendly competition. plus i rather have my car do the talking then me.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 11:02 AM
> *the reason i say 1 clik is because there are less variables then hitting a bunch of switches till u get ur desired height.  if we both hit 1 switch off the floor at the same psi then there should be no "i didnt hit the switch at the right time or ive gotten up higher then that" i can do it the way u said it . just figured it would be the most fair way. how bout this. u make the rules and have them to the advantage of ur car. i dont mind.
> p.s. dont think im trying to clown u or "try" u. i just like to have friendly competition. plus i rather have my car do the talking then me.
> [snapback]3011617[/snapback]​*


agreed, rules....fuck some rules. if my shit dont bounce as high as your o well i wont say "well i didnt" or " i could have" gobble gobble gobble all talk ahha :biggrin: one car might act one way under diffrent surcumstances so...hop how you car, but hop the front


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

wut psi?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 12:58 PM
> *wut psi?
> [snapback]3011879[/snapback]​*


dont you have duel 3/4? to the front?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

yup


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 01:04 PM
> *yup
> [snapback]3011897[/snapback]​*


this is going to be one fucked up hop. 

umm i dunno. you can do what ever psi you wanna with them HP tanks thow :biggrin: man i have not even had my shit past 200 with the bigger lines. i guess... i dunno reallly where my cars going to stop useing the pressure and just over load so to speck and have no more help to the jump.
i could go 300psi, but i dunnoi how that will act, 250 might be ok.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

hp tanks? dont worry ive never passed 200 psi either. so where on the same boat. u got dual ports in the front?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:16 PM
> *hp tanks? dont worry ive never passed 200 psi either. so where on the same boat. u got dual ports in the front?
> [snapback]3012082[/snapback]​*


nope, single line. 5/8. same line for dump and lift


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 02:16 PM
> *hp tanks?
> [snapback]3012082[/snapback]​*


"and a little nitrogen tank when i wanna have fun at shows"


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

i'll run 200 psi air if u preffer its up to u.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 17 2005, 06:10 PM
> *i'll run 200 psi air if u preffer its up to u.
> [snapback]3012775[/snapback]​*


im hoping to get some movie tomorrow. i need to get a yard stick or something and someone to hold it


----------



## McHam

laying frame on 23'z!


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 09:29 PM
> *laying frame on 23'z!
> [snapback]3013637[/snapback]​*


now thats how you ride on big wheels. tucked! :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 17 2005, 05:52 PM
> *im hoping to get some movie tomorrow. i need to get a yard stick  or something and someone to hold it
> [snapback]3012929[/snapback]​*


damn bro your gonna need a yard stick that's some high hoppin


----------



## McHam

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 17 2005, 08:33 PM
> *now thats how you ride on big wheels. tucked! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3013662[/snapback]​*


thanks


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 08:39 PM
> *thanks
> [snapback]3013678[/snapback]​*


looks good


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 17 2005, 09:34 PM
> *damn bro your gonna need a yard stick that's some high hoppin
> [snapback]3013665[/snapback]​*


the most parts used because its big, easy to read and hold


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 17 2005, 09:00 PM
> *the most parts used because its big, easy to read and hold
> [snapback]3013759[/snapback]​*


just messin i know your not gonna be hopping 3 feet would be pretty fuckin awesome though


----------



## theoglean

I'm gonna have to get some new pics up here and show you all what 400psi is all about.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Apr 17 2005, 10:36 PM
> *I'm gonna have to get some new pics up here and show you all what 400psi is all about.
> [snapback]3013954[/snapback]​*


you all heared it! OG lean is in. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by theoglean_@Apr 18 2005, 01:36 AM
> *I'm gonna have to get some new pics up here and show you all what 400psi is all about.
> [snapback]3013954[/snapback]​*


thats what im talking about. none of this 180 psi crap. and dance the basturd, show what your shit can do. what the hell is up with just hitting up the front one time? show me something i havent seen before :biggrin: .


----------



## joebomber52

but trip out when a 180- psi set up hops like a 400 psi set up


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

atleast joe understands. would kinda suck if a guy with 200 psi served ur 400 psi set up. i love the competition tho....


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 18 2005, 12:11 PM
> *atleast joe understands. would kinda suck if a guy with 200 psi served ur 400 psi set up. i love the competition tho....
> [snapback]3016225[/snapback]​*


it would suck

so lets see the action


----------



## joebomber52

it would suck 

so lets see the action


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

wuts ur email joe so i can send u the vid.


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 18 2005, 04:11 PM
> *atleast joe understands. would kinda suck if a guy with 200 psi served ur 400 psi set up. i love the competition tho....
> [snapback]3016225[/snapback]​*


not exactly 400 psi here, but to you and all, bring it  .


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

he mark i guess where gonna have to make some sort of rules for this "hopping" competition to accomodate the rest of the guys. ur call.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 18 2005, 07:32 PM
> *he mark i guess where gonna have to make some sort of rules for this "hopping" competition to accomodate the rest of the guys. ur call.
> [snapback]3017967[/snapback]​*


fucks some rules, hop that shit the best you can!


----------



## theoglean

ya any psi, any size lines,valves, any kind of compressed air.

All I gotta do is put the front seats back in and I'll get a video or pics up.


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

ok lets go


----------



## mscivic2hot

I found this picture on the internet and thought some of you would like it.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by mscivic2hot_@Apr 19 2005, 04:22 PM
> *I found this picture on the internet and thought some of you would like it.
> [snapback]3022218[/snapback]​*


yeah...... :uh: thats the hulk....its a hopper, and hes on this site. 

found a site for you, riceme.com


----------



## mscivic2hot

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> *
> found a site for you,  riceme.com
> [snapback]3022357[/snapback]​*


Is that meant to be rude?


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

that hurt


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by mscivic2hot_@Apr 19 2005, 04:08 PM
> *Is that meant to be rude?
> [snapback]3022397[/snapback]​*


no he's asking you out for chinese :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

hey gameover i got the email i will have it up later for sure 
i have been working on the site
let me know what you guys think
http://www.bombers-klassics.netfirms.com/


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 19 2005, 09:47 PM
> *no he's asking you out for chinese :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022684[/snapback]​*


jajajaa :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by mscivic2hot_@Apr 19 2005, 08:08 PM
> *Is that meant to be rude?
> [snapback]3022397[/snapback]​*


dont mind mark. anything that even makes him think of hydraulics gives him a butt rash. :biggrin:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 19 2005, 09:49 PM
> *hey gameover i got the email i will have it up later for sure
> i have been working on the site
> let me know what you guys think
> http://www.bombers-klassics.netfirms.com/
> [snapback]3022689[/snapback]​*


ey joe, the tires on that bomb are kinda starting to look like my old tires on the impala...roll em till the tires pop!

hey, can you hook up some chrome work for cheap? about how much to chrome out my hood hinges and springs? upper and lower a-arms? wheel wells?


----------



## Mark

i couldnt find a way to get the camera to see the numbers, o well. im out hahah


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 19 2005, 09:59 PM
> *i couldnt find a way to get the camera to see the numbers, o well. im out hahah
> [snapback]3022728[/snapback]​*


ooooohhh, gameover got tore up!


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

lol love the comment moco... lol wut psi mark?


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 19 2005, 07:12 PM
> *ooooohhh, gameover got tore up!
> [snapback]3022777[/snapback]​*


:angry: your making fun of me aint you!

hey, wheres everyones hops? lets see how bad i got beat


----------



## Moco

lol, nah, actually im trying to get gameover pumped up and wanting to post his picture or video up here sooner :biggrin: .


----------



## phatphord

anyone had any experience of strutbag hopping/chipping? Before i get slated for having strutbags it ain't a ricer.. Set up is york 210, 3/8 lines, dumps at the tank end. The strutbags have shock adjustment at the bottom of them,so wouold it be better to run with soft shock settings or hard? Oh and anyone that has a 200 psi pressure switch or an adjustable one..i'm intersted in buying.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 19 2005, 05:59 PM
> *i couldnt find a way to get the camera to see the numbers, o well. im out hahah
> [snapback]3022728[/snapback]​*


what numbers?


no gas hopping!!!!


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by phatphord_@Apr 20 2005, 06:22 AM
> *anyone had any experience of strutbag hopping/chipping? Before i get slated for having strutbags it ain't a ricer.. Set up is york 210, 3/8 lines, dumps at the tank end. The strutbags have shock adjustment at the bottom of them,so wouold it be better to run with soft shock settings or hard? Oh and anyone that has a 200 psi pressure switch or an adjustable one..i'm intersted in buying.
> [snapback]3024823[/snapback]​*


you will need a very fast and high psi set up to get the 4 inches of stroke from the bags to push the shocks and hop we did it back in the bay not strut bags but hopping with shocks it was done but we were running 4-500 psi when slam bags first came out


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 20 2005, 08:48 AM
> *what numbers?
> no gas hopping!!!!
> 
> [snapback]3025155[/snapback]​*


the inches it hopped. you know, to measure how far the car was from the ground. but the camera couldnt see shit! 

gas hop? there isnt even anyone in the car?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 20 2005, 08:26 AM
> *the inches it hopped. you know, to measure how far the car was from the ground. but the camera couldnt see shit!
> 
> gas hop? there isnt even anyone in the car?
> [snapback]3025364[/snapback]​*


could be a really black guy or a miget lol i'm just fuckinwicha is that single hit or rythem bouncin


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 19 2005, 05:47 PM
> *no he's asking you out for chinese :biggrin:
> [snapback]3022684[/snapback]​*


LMAO


----------



## joebomber52

hey mark what psi were you at
i got the video hosted for gameover but i'ma wait for him to post it it's pretty good


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

wheres the link joe..... im home..


----------



## joebomber52

http://bombers-klassics.netfirms.com/video.htm


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY

damn thats what i call hopping. that red caprice from gameover is slappin dick!!


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

hey joe i cant see the new video. only the old one..


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Apr 20 2005, 04:07 PM
> *damn thats what i call hopping. that red caprice from gameover is slappin dick!!
> [snapback]3027461[/snapback]​*


what the hell does that mean


----------



## ROLLIN LUXURY

down here in miami when u say "slappin dick" means ur on top of ur game


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

thanx for the props bizz


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Infamuz Bizzy_@Apr 20 2005, 04:38 PM
> *down here in miami when u say "slappin dick" means ur on top of ur game
> [snapback]3027586[/snapback]​*


lol
damn miami is like a whole other country


----------



## joebomber52

i guess the front vid worked for bizz
ir does it not work for anyone?


----------



## Mark

yeah, its something like 181psi :biggrin:


----------



## Moco

ey joe, i like your site. you slap dick!!


----------



## Moco

i dont knoooww, but mark, i think you win :thumbsup: . i think you took a few licks though, gameover only did one..it looks like.


----------



## baggednissan

[attachmentid=152501]
Here's a old pic of my truck, 91 nissan, slam bags, 14 valves, 3/4" lines, 12 gal tank, york ect ect ect i forget what i got in it, havent driven it in awhile, its been layin around waiting to get a inspection, got a few vids buried in my harddrive somewhere :biggrin:


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 18 2005, 08:17 PM
> *fucks some rules, hop that shit the best you can!
> [snapback]3018216[/snapback]​*


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 21 2005, 12:12 AM
> *i dont knoooww, but mark, i think you win  :thumbsup: .  i think you took a few licks though, gameover only did one..it looks like.
> [snapback]3028721[/snapback]​*


me and game over agreed on a no rules kinda deal. "hop it the best you can" and then it was game on. and yes i hop, i dont just spring up i gotta hop my shit.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Apr 20 2005, 11:08 PM
> *ey joe, i like your site.  you slap dick!!
> [snapback]3028710[/snapback]​*


that's so wrong  



i feel nothing was accomplished one was single flick another was rythem and pic of highest hop


either both do one hit

or both do rythem

hey one click what was you pressure switch set at in the vid
i notice before i cut it you were hopping the back a little before you hopped the from with out waiting for fill
if you pressure switch was set at 180- psi then i am sure that that front hop is actually with the psi under 180


----------



## joebomber52

i re-linked it all on new site

see if it works

http://www.bombersklassics.com


----------



## EAZY_510

check out WWW.THEGAMESOVER.COM good videos


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Apr 21 2005, 10:39 AM
> *
> i feel nothing was accomplished one was single flick another was rythem and pic of highest hop
> either both do one hit
> 
> or both do rythem
> 
> 
> [snapback]3030513[/snapback]​*


why does it matter? thats how i hop, i rythem my shit, why handy cap one or the other? do it the way you get it done, 
post your joe, we know you hop that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

that was an old vid off one clik on 180 psi. and i agree on wut u said joe. and mark knows better then any one that dual port bags dont react well under low pressure, but im gonna take some vid this coming week hopefully when i stretch my frame back to place. got into a car accident.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 21 2005, 03:52 PM
> *that was an old vid off one clik on 180 psi. and i agree on wut u said joe. andmark knows better then any one that dual port bags dont react well under low pressure, but im gonna take some vid this  coming week hopefully when i stretch my frame back to place. got into a car accident.
> [snapback]3032233[/snapback]​*


sorry to see that man


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

front hop.
theres the link for the people who havent seen it. and to answer joes question... i dont have a pressure switch. so it was at 180 when i started.

http://www.bombersklassics.com/video/video.htm ... just incase the link doesnt work


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln

damnit i need to bag my regal again so i can get some pics of it hoppin again all i got is this one an people do hop the back the best is to hit a nice tall intersection at about 30mph an bunny hop it


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

nice shot dog leg. nice to see some one hopping the back


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 21 2005, 01:40 PM
> *why does it matter? thats how i hop, i rythem my shit, why handy cap one or the other? do it the way you get it done,
> post your joe, we know you hop that shit! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3031872[/snapback]​*


my front end of endless movement at 165 with a 3 gallon tank  oneclick hasn't replied if he has the movie still but when get this legall shit done with my impala it on!!!

i was just saying with air it's more of a songle hit action that is awesome some hydro hydro cars can't even compete with the one click action of air


----------



## joebomber52

how about flexin a 3


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

when i str8n the frame im gonna do one clik and swang it just for mark  
give me about a week. still waiting for ur video mark...


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 21 2005, 09:52 PM
> *when i str8n the frame im gonna do one clik and swang it just for mark
> give me about a week. still waiting for ur video mark...
> [snapback]3033913[/snapback]​*


i posted my clip from it? you want my video :biggrin:


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

yeah post the video


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by GameOverCC UniTe_@Apr 21 2005, 10:21 PM
> *yeah post the video
> [snapback]3034094[/snapback]​*


how so?


----------



## joebomber52

what size is it i just got my dsl shit yesterday and i am gonna give them a call to hook it up already
you can send it to me if you want


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

send it to joe


----------



## mrbplace

finally got them posted. aint much but she works for me[attachmentid=153757][attachmentid=153758][attachmentid=153759][attachmentid=153760][attachmentid=153761][attachmentid=153762]


----------



## CuttieBuddie

oh boy
SONY...whats the deal with this, everyone got sony's now and day, it looks like you got those 400RMS ones...

only thing i disagree with is that the backseat is now a tank(unattractive)
and that your subs are sony and amps are prolly too(sony == HAHAHA)...

but everything else is kOOL;

-qs


----------



## mrbplace

over killed on the stereo and ran out of room for the setup. Amps are memphis 2 1000d's and 2 800's all memphis except the subs got a killer price on them couldnt resist


----------



## GameOverCC UniTe

damn cuttie ur harsh lol. theres nothing left to be nice. subs suck amps suck interior sucks. he has nothing else... bad boy. lol props on the ride homie. but its screaming for some wires...


----------



## CustomLowz




----------



## Blue6gcGT

Newb here.
Here r a couple "in progress" pics of my 99 Celica.








new kit and 18's
















new paint
custom candy blue with white ice pearl








car is close to being finished.

I have Blow Jax 3/8 line 10 switch kit with easystreet chrome 3/8 valves.


----------



## Moco

slam bags baby:

[attachmentid=158052]

[attachmentid=158048]

HS 62's and they still want to go higher...


----------



## ToeTag420

my whip


----------



## Moco

and they STILL want more..

[attachmentid=158632]

[attachmentid=158626]

2 12 gallon tanks, 12 valves, dual port 1/2" bags (with line drr), 2 80 cubic foot scuba tanks, 4 compressors, 1 duralast marine battery.... where is it all at???

[attachmentid=158635]

:biggrin:


----------



## HighProCam

:uh: 

4 big tanks of air and 4 compressors backing you up....

Sounds like you can play for a LONG time :thumbsup: 

:worship: 



Ya, where is it all at ???


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

HERES MINE


----------



## motoman

Thats a clean 63, post some pics of your trunk and interior! :biggrin:


----------



## McHam

heres mine!


----------



## delinquente95

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Apr 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> *yeah...... :uh:  thats the hulk....its a hopper, and hes on this site.
> 
> found a site for you,  riceme.com
> [snapback]3022357[/snapback]​*


 :tears: porecito he tried :dunno:


----------



## motoman

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 30 2005, 12:29 AM
> *heres mine!
> [snapback]3075807[/snapback]​*



thats one of the sickest yet!


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by delinquente95_@Apr 30 2005, 01:50 AM
> *:tears: porecito he tried :dunno:
> [snapback]3075868[/snapback]​*


shoulda sent her to arrozconpopote.com


----------



## McHam

> _Originally posted by motoman_@May 1 2005, 12:41 AM
> *thats one of the sickest yet!
> [snapback]3079454[/snapback]​*


----------



## Frogg

heres 2 i'll get better ones up later.


----------



## CustomLowz

Some More pics of my car


----------



## theoglean

Some new pictures...


----------



## theoglean




----------



## theoglean

:biggrin:


----------



## Frogg

damn that makes me miss my 84 TC


----------



## joebomber52

the bomb should be rolling soon

got the brakes for the front doing my fitting 11" rotor on hub assembly

















after trying to find the way to get these calipers fixed on the rear axel for less than 800 bucks

i got the rear calipers rebuilt and ready








gonna be using these rotors on the rear axel










got the ceramic headers, stainless pipe and packs for the exhaust
need to polish them up

















http://bombersklassics.com/gallery/under%2...ssglasspaks.jpg
should be getting some rolling action pretty soon looking to break it out for summer

brakes- check
steering-check
engine,cooling,shifting,fuel-should be check by this afternoon
suspension front-check

rear needs to be re-designed

then it's off to finishing up the trunk floor body bracing making some tubular supports for the rear quarter panels

then it's allpowder coating chroming polishing body paint interior and glass

all body work and paint supplies are waiting


----------



## Frogg

it looks to me like u gonna have the grind the shit out of those calipers am i wrong?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by DA FROGG_@May 9 2005, 09:50 AM
> *it looks to me like u gonna have the grind the shit out of those calipers am i wrong?
> [snapback]3115038[/snapback]​*


the front ones? no the wire wheels fit perfectly by the help of the adapters i don't know how a standard 14" wheel would fit bolted up though but i would never go with any thing other than stocks and fat whites and maby some supremes


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@May 9 2005, 10:07 AM
> *the front ones? no the wire wheels fit perfectly by the help of the adapters i don't know how a standard 14" wheel would fit bolted up though but i would never go with any thing other than stocks and fat whites and maby some supremes
> [snapback]3115138[/snapback]​*


when I click the link, it goes straight to the wav file and plays it. also it doesn't give me the option to click back. :angry:


----------



## lowridersonly




----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@May 9 2005, 10:50 AM
> *when I click the link, it goes straight to the wav file and plays it. also it doesn't give me the option to click back.  :angry:
> [snapback]3115322[/snapback]​*


where?
what link?


----------



## lowridersonly

http://photobucket.com/albums/v444/lowrider_stang/

check out here for more


----------



## b_diddy1

Hey Joe,

Looking Good. Did you fabricate those control arms or did you buy those somewhere?

- Brad


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by b_diddy1_@May 9 2005, 09:02 PM
> *Hey Joe,
> 
> Looking Good. Did you fabricate those control arms or did you buy those somewhere?
> 
> - Brad
> [snapback]3117828[/snapback]​*


my buddy had them laying around i think he bought them from a h/rod shop


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by lowridersonly_@May 9 2005, 04:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3116152[/snapback]​*


wasnt that pile on eBay a few months back?


----------



## lowridersonly

not mine
that one was from winnipeg, hatch back and had hydros


----------



## Frogg

locked up


----------



## leks

> _Originally posted by lowridersonly_@May 9 2005, 02:47 PM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3116152[/snapback]​*


What in the Firetrucking Well is that :uh:


----------



## lowridersonly

its a mustang with air and a lot of mods
any other questions?


----------



## Huus Bin Phartin

> _Originally posted by lowridersonly_@May 12 2005, 11:05 PM
> *its a mustang with air and a lot of mods
> any other questions?
> [snapback]3130722[/snapback]​*


What a waste on a POS 4 banger Stang!


----------



## lowridersonly

it aint fast, might as well be low


----------



## leks

> _Originally posted by lowridersonly_@May 12 2005, 02:17 PM
> *it aint fast, might as well be low
> [snapback]3130831[/snapback]​*


Coulda bought a cutty for way less and done better things with it ........ dont get me wrong props for being diferent but Mustangs in my OP are for the strip if it aint a 5.0 it aint worth it!


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@May 9 2005, 01:48 PM
> *where?
> what link?
> [snapback]3116157[/snapback]​*


the Bomberclassics.com one.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@May 12 2005, 02:51 PM
> *the Bomberclassics.com one.
> [snapback]3131408[/snapback]​*


the switches don't take you to the links?


----------



## aleigh-n

no it just cuts straight to an audio file for some reason.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@May 12 2005, 05:16 PM
> *no it just cuts straight to an audio file for some reason.
> [snapback]3132120[/snapback]​*


a click audio sound

hmmm i guess i just need to remove the sound from it alltogether


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3

HERES MINE


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@May 16 2005, 08:29 AM
> *HERES MINE
> [snapback]3143907[/snapback]​*


That has air?

The trunk pic looks more like it's got hydros. Could be the lighting, tho.


----------



## HighProCam

:uh: Do you have any truck pics? 

NICE, hard lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by Syte_@May 16 2005, 09:10 AM
> *That has air?
> 
> The trunk pic looks more like it's got hydros. Could be the lighting, tho.
> [snapback]3144040[/snapback]​*


The cotton balls indicate it's floating on AIR.  

Yeah, from the lighting it looks like there are batteries back there... :dunno:


----------



## TECHNIQUES SIX3




----------



## lowlowregal

here is mine

































and some vids
shake down
front
back


----------



## Badass94Cad

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@May 16 2005, 10:08 AM
> *NO BATTERIES JUST MY TWO TANKS AND COMP..... TECHNIQUES TEXAS 4 LIFE
> [snapback]3144290[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SIX3_@May 16 2005, 10:29 AM
> *HERES MINE
> [snapback]3143907[/snapback]​*


I like that pearl in there! Mine has green pearl in it, but you can't see it in the picture I posted. In the right light, the paint flips to a money green color.

- Brad


----------



## bahaman

see my old truck it had fbss 3 12 17 eskes 5 galone air with one comp and and tweeed in side


----------



## bahaman

look at them bahaman plates hey they look good


----------



## Moco

555 # 2?


----------



## b_diddy1

> _Originally posted by Moco_@May 16 2005, 10:08 PM
> *555 # 2?
> [snapback]3146764[/snapback]​*


You may be right. Only time will tell ...


----------



## joebomber52

[attachmentid=183140]


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB

83 bagged regal


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB

83 bagged regal


----------



## DuBsDNtRuB

83 bagged regal


----------



## xcesiv

Here is some pics of my ride

[attachmentid=183486] 
If u look close u can see all the compressors and tank behind the sub

[attachmentid=183489]

[attachmentid=183492]
this one was taken a few months ago, with my old 18" rims. 

[attachmentid=183494]


----------



## carinstaller03

64 coupe deville baged and juice


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by carinstaller03_@Jun 6 2005, 05:41 PM
> *64 coupe deville baged and juice
> [snapback]3233781[/snapback]​*


explaine?


----------



## 68phatcad

OZ style...... :biggrin:


----------



## baggednissan

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jun 6 2005, 06:00 PM
> *explaine?
> [snapback]3233866[/snapback]​*



Maybe front bags rear juice? or the other way around.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by baggednissan_@Jun 7 2005, 10:09 PM
> *Maybe front bags rear juice? or the other way around.
> [snapback]3240535[/snapback]​*


oh because i have an air juice set up that havn't really seen on the scene


----------



## lowlowregal

some new pics of my gal
face up ass down
























side 









and the tank, we sanded the tank down to the bare metal and shoot 3 layers of clear on it, this is just the first stage of a new look to my truck hopefully coming soon


----------



## Blue6gcGT

Finally got mine outta the shop.

05 Monte Carlo Blue with HOK white ICE pearl

















and a vid of me 3 wheelin it :biggrin: 
3 wheel motion


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by 68phatcad_@Jun 8 2005, 02:01 AM
> *OZ style...... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3240502[/snapback]​*


you need some slam bags in your ride


----------



## Swangin44s

> _Originally posted by McHam_@Apr 17 2005, 08:29 PM
> *laying frame on 23'z!
> [snapback]3013637[/snapback]​*



daaaaaaamn thats nice!! gotta better shot of the system?? thats a sweet navi bro... damn nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## 68phatcad

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jun 8 2005, 12:37 PM
> *you need some slam bags in your ride
> [snapback]3243928[/snapback]​*


what difference would they make? at the moment the front is slooooooow as, yet the rear is less than a second (1/2 " lines 3/8" valves 9gallon tank, 3cfm compressor)
would that improve the speed??
this is my first car with bags, so its a basic setup


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by 68phatcad_@Jun 9 2005, 10:44 PM
> *what difference would they make? at the moment the front is slooooooow as, yet the rear is less than a second (1/2 " lines 3/8" valves 9gallon tank, 3cfm compressor)
> would that improve the speed??
> this is my first car with bags, so its a basic setup
> [snapback]3251843[/snapback]​*


it would gane more lifts


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jun 10 2005, 02:03 AM
> *it would gane more lifts
> [snapback]3251946[/snapback]​*


yep, a LOT of lift. i say at least 2-3 inches all the way around.


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by lowlowregal_@Jun 8 2005, 09:05 AM
> *some new pics of my gal
> face up ass down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the tank, we sanded the tank down to the bare metal and shoot 3 layers of clear on it, this is just the first stage of a new look to my truck hopefully coming soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3242688[/snapback]​*



that tank loks tight as fuck.


----------



## MazDAMN

I have 2 trucks on bags. Both Mazdas, and both cab plus. Here are some snaps of my '88. All these pics are from '01 and '02. I bagged it in June of 2000. Was my 1st ever. It had all 1/4 lines, push button valves, ports on the bags, everything, with a thomas 317 and 3 gallon tank. And slowly I started to upgrade. 3/8 lines, and valves, 1/2 ported 2500 bags, bigger tank, and bigger compressor. Top pic is how it sits, white 2600i *bubble* hood, with white '86 tailgate with mazda embossed in center, checkmate flush cover, also HAD toyota chrome 2wd package with billet insert. 2nd pic is my 2-way 3/8 ball valves. 1 for front, 1 for rear. YEah, I love em. Also my 5" monitor install, and my panasonic head unit. I'd like to get it back, but the GF STILL loves it. The 3rd pic. Well, its a TAD past 300 psi. Yeah, its legit. See what happens with that kinda psi? Yep, lack of friction. Remember, I'm not in the money like most of you guys are, lol. And my compressor. What? You didnt think the A/C compressor would work? Yorks are from old fords, lol. They are just self oiling. And my tank, old propane tank that we used as our shop compressor tank. Compressor went out, so the tank was sitting up for years, and I decided to use as my tank for my air bags. And TANKS ALOT! That was on Highway 61 close to Greenville, MS in 2001. I went to showfest.


----------



## MazDAMN

And here are a few of my '91. the tank and bed cover from the '88 are on this one, and pretty soon, I'm swapping hoods and tailgates as well. This truck is all 1/2". Just has front/rear setup tho with rocker switches in the dash. I got GC Xtreme 300 psi valves, the rear bags are on the rearward bars, lil extra lift, and the front has removed sway bar, so it lays a little lower. No drop spindles. It lays pretty damn hard tho. all 2600 lb airbags. Front and Rear.


----------



## Viking800

:0 :0 :0 b2200's are the coolest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MazDAMN

Yeah, prolly gonna get me another cab plus before its over, and make a lil something different. The '91 is my daily driver, so, I cant do much to it when I'm driving it.


----------



## lowlowregal

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 11 2005, 12:46 AM
> *that tank loks tight as fuck.
> [snapback]3257672[/snapback]​*


     
thanks


----------



## b_boy02000

friends 72

all 1/2 inch linned, raised bed floor, electric sliding tray holding 2 compressors and 3- 5 gallon tanks covered in a diamond plate flame design and valves


----------



## Viking800

wow that is a hot truck


----------



## MazDAMN

Damn it. Thats why I miss my '72. pull the springs, drop the cups, slip in a bad, and ur done. They lay. And NOTHING looks better.


----------



## neville_edwin78

how do u post up pics of cars on the site?????


----------



## BagNDragS10

sup yall...im new here but hers my shit:
truck:








setup:








rear hoppin @ 375psi:








Kickin a 3 wheel:









Ill have pics of the front bout 2 foot + in the air in a few days.. lemme know what yall think. also it will pancake just as high also.


----------



## baggednissan

Nice truck, what was leaking at the end of the first video? I gotta get some video of my truck, i think the last video i have was from carlisle 03


----------



## SixFourClownin

DAMN! I havent seen your truck in a long time! NICE 3!


----------



## skandalouz

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 21 2005, 09:19 PM
> *DAMN! I havent seen your truck in a long time! NICE 3!
> [snapback]3304642[/snapback]​*



Damn Blue Impala owners, you make up your mind on what bracket your using yet!


----------



## BagNDragS10

> _Originally posted by baggednissan_@Jun 21 2005, 10:54 PM
> *Nice truck, what was leaking at the end of the first video? I gotta get some video of my truck, i think the last video i have was from carlisle 03
> [snapback]3304215[/snapback]​*


busted the fuel cell....it happened 2 more times with that fuel cell and then i ditched it for a plastic one, no problems what soever out of it now.


----------



## BagNDragS10

> _Originally posted by Still Tippin'_@Jun 22 2005, 12:19 AM
> *DAMN! I havent seen your truck in a long time! NICE 3!
> [snapback]3304642[/snapback]​*



thanks curtis, havent seen you in a while either bro. Hows everything goin with ya?


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by BagNDragS10_@Jun 21 2005, 03:28 PM
> *sup yall...im new here but hers my shit:
> truck:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> setup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rear hoppin @ 375psi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kickin a 3 wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ill have pics of the front bout 2 foot + in the air in a few days.. lemme know what yall think. also it will pancake just as high also.
> [snapback]3303192[/snapback]​*


there goes the fender.


----------



## BagNDragS10

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 22 2005, 01:16 AM
> *there goes the fender.
> [snapback]3304847[/snapback]​*


if its metal it can be fixed.


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by BagNDragS10_@Jun 21 2005, 10:21 PM
> *if its metal it can be fixed.
> [snapback]3304868[/snapback]​*


yuuuuuuuuuuuuuppp :biggrin:


----------



## Thunderchick94

Here's mine. I'm trying to think of a little something to change it up. It's looked the same for a while and it's getting a little boring. Winter project!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## aleigh-n

got any set-up pictures?


----------



## neville_edwin78

can anyone tell how to post up pics!!!!


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by Thunderchick94_@Jun 22 2005, 06:11 AM
> *Here's mine.  I'm trying to think of a little something to change it up.  It's looked the same for a while and it's getting a little boring.  Winter project!!!  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3305534[/snapback]​*


You should get some new wheels & replace the tail lights with some aftermarket LEDs. Rehinging (lambo or suicide) the doors would be sweet, too. After all that's finished, you'll need a new paint job, too.


----------



## BagNDragS10

BTW Thunderchick94 is my wife. So ballin 2 fixed up rides ona budget is hard 2 do. lol


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Jun 22 2005, 01:29 PM
> *can anyone tell how to post up pics!!!!
> [snapback]3307119[/snapback]​*


are the pics originated on another site or on your computer?


----------



## baggednissan

goto http://imageshack.us/

free image hosting, even gives you all the address you need to post them.


----------



## Thunderchick94

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jun 22 2005, 10:47 AM
> *got any set-up pictures?
> [snapback]3306423[/snapback]​*



If your talking to me then no. I keep changing things up and havn't gotten any updated pics. When I redo it though I will be running bigger line, bigger valves, and nitrogen.


----------



## Thunderchick94

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Jun 22 2005, 01:49 PM
> *You should get some new wheels & replace the tail lights with some aftermarket LEDs. Rehinging (lambo or suicide) the doors would be sweet, too. After all that's finished, you'll need a new paint job, too.
> [snapback]3307209[/snapback]​*



On thing at a time here for me. I was thinking along the lines of 20's and I have an idea for my tails. No lambos but maybe suicide.
:thumbsup:


----------



## neville_edwin78

here is an old pic of my 85 sentra !!!









it is totally different now!! new paint, custom body kit , shaved doors, etc. i will try to post them up as soon as possible!


----------



## neville_edwin78

let's try that ag[img=http://img184.echo.cx/img184/9100/imga04649qs.jpg]ain!!!


----------



## neville_edwin78

i don't understand this shit!!!! help


----------



## baggednissan

Neville there ya go, when u upload to imageshack just use the last address they give you, for a direct link to the pic


----------



## BagNDragS10

heres a pic of my truck from minitruckin havoc


----------



## baggednissan

Old video clip of my truck from a few years ago

Click here to see Video


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by baggednissan_@Jun 23 2005, 07:43 PM
> *Neville there ya go, when u upload to imageshack just use the last address they give you, for a direct link to the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3313106[/snapback]​*


thanks g!!! so what do u guys think?? it is all different know i will post pics soon!!!


----------



## naz




----------



## EraSpeKtiV™

i'm lookin to get bags, but i need a quick viewpoint...

how does interior setups go, i mean, rather than havin tanks and lines from boot to wheels, what about from rear seat area to wheels?

too much noise inside the cabin?

what if it's concealed in fibreglass moulding?

whats the opinions on this?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™_@Jul 4 2005, 05:38 AM
> *i'm lookin to get bags, but i need a quick viewpoint...
> 
> how does interior setups go, i mean, rather than havin tanks and lines from boot to wheels, what about from rear seat area to wheels?
> 
> too much noise inside the cabin?
> 
> what if it's concealed in fibreglass moulding?
> 
> whats the opinions on this?
> [snapback]3359648[/snapback]​*


been done the only difference is now you have less room in the back seat and it can be an eye sore


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 5 2005, 01:36 AM
> *been done the only difference is now you have less room in the back seat and it can be an eye sore
> [snapback]3360001[/snapback]​*


thats ok, the back seats were going anyway and there's not enough room for passengers even if the seats were kept in.

i'm gonna get them concealed so it's not known they're there.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by EraSpeKtiV™_@Jul 5 2005, 02:30 AM
> *thats ok, the back seats were going anyway and there's not enough room for passengers even if the seats were kept in.
> 
> i'm gonna get them concealed so it's not known they're there.
> [snapback]3364079[/snapback]​*


put them there on the floor and cover them with a bad ass molded sub box


----------



## EraSpeKtiV™

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 6 2005, 03:16 AM
> *put them there on the floor and cover them with a bad ass molded sub box
> [snapback]3364991[/snapback]​*


yup, will be doing that.

thanx for tha help


----------



## joebomber52

new pics

[attachmentid=212208]
[attachmentid=212204]
[attachmentid=212206]


----------



## blznnp

my 95 blazer that is no longer in commission, i will have my 94 jimmy laying frame on 20's in about a month and a half, right now just the front is bagged on it.


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 12 2005, 06:51 PM
> *new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=212208]
> [attachmentid=212204]
> [attachmentid=212206]
> [snapback]3402149[/snapback]​*


looks good joe.. when are you going to slap some paint on it? what color do you plan on going with? or do you just like the primered look?

heyyy..i see a rim back there.. now i know why your car lays frame 









:biggrin:


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 4 2005, 07:36 AM
> *been done the only difference is now you have less room in the back seat and it can be an eye sore
> [snapback]3360001[/snapback]​*



Not to mess up the Post Your Air Ride topic,

and maybe its just a york deal, 
BUT the exhausted air smells bad and you don't want THAT coming from your back seat.


----------



## HighProCam

Oh, :uh: 

Its looking real good Joe :thumbsup: 

Now if only that front bumper was a little lower...


















Just Playin :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Jul 12 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Not to mess up the Post Your Air Ride topic,
> 
> and maybe its just a york deal,
> BUT the exhausted air smells bad and you don't want THAT coming from your back seat.
> [snapback]3402737[/snapback]​*


it's mostly york deal

but still it's only atleast 10 inches from the dump to the outside of the body

as for the car

i have house of kolor orion silver shimrin base for the bottom and a blue pearl over that

and a H.O.K. pure white for the top

but now i am thinking

using the orion silver for the top
and a saphire or metalic blue or metalic charcole for the bottom

and we also picked up a 65 impala ss so now i can finaly ditch them wires and get some stock 14's with fat whites


----------



## Aeroman

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 12 2005, 02:51 PM
> *new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=212208]
> [attachmentid=212204]
> [attachmentid=212206]
> [snapback]3402149[/snapback]​*



Looks excellent, way to go....


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Aeroman_@Jul 12 2005, 09:00 PM
> *Looks excellent, way to go....
> [snapback]3404128[/snapback]​*


thanks 
JC
slowly it comes together
now it's put aside till that 49 coupe is bagged and converted


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jul 12 2005, 04:11 PM
> *looks good joe..  when are you going to slap some paint on it?  what color do you plan on going with?  or do you just like the primered look?
> 
> heyyy..i see a rim back there..  now i know why your car lays frame
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3402640[/snapback]​*


hahaha no there is a wheel in the back
i took the wire off because i can't fit skirts with reverse 14's
i swaped out the rear wheels for the ones off the 65 to check tire rim clearance on the skirts

but yes there is a rim and tire in the back

14" wheels in the rear that's what i am going to go with i want to get rid of those wires on it now


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by Thunderchick94_@Jun 23 2005, 04:20 AM
> *If your talking to me then no.  I keep changing things up and havn't gotten any updated pics.  When I redo it though I will be running bigger line, bigger valves, and nitrogen.
> [snapback]3309744[/snapback]​*


what do you have in it now at what psi?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 12 2005, 03:51 PM
> *new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=212208]
> [attachmentid=212204]
> [attachmentid=212206]
> [snapback]3402149[/snapback]​*


I want that!!!!! :twak: fucker!!! she's looking lower than a mofo!! tight shit Joe. :thumbsup:


----------



## McHam

navigator on 23's


----------



## McHam

draggin...


----------



## PJ_STYLES

Here is a few new pics of my ride.


----------



## mango

heres my 94 accord..front-back-side to side-pancake-seesaw-all four corners.


----------



## 1low78elco

my el co and my bike


----------



## phatphord

my scorpio..


----------



## joebomber52

my pinto on air
1" lines york 1" pneumatic acting valves


----------



## aleigh-n

can't see anything Joe.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 18 2005, 10:43 AM
> *can't see anything Joe.
> [snapback]3430352[/snapback]​*


now why the hell would i build some shit like that


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 18 2005, 10:47 AM
> *now why the hell would i build some shit like that
> [snapback]3430369[/snapback]​*



because I to am requesting for more cowbell, dammit Bruce Dickensen isn't the only one with a fever for it.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Jul 18 2005, 12:38 PM
> *because I to am requesting for more cowbell, dammit Bruce Dickensen isn't the only one with a fever for it.
> [snapback]3430882[/snapback]​*


if the man want's more cowbell then i think we should give him more cowbell


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 18 2005, 12:14 PM
> *if the man want's more cowbell then i think we should give him more cowbell
> [snapback]3431057[/snapback]​*



That skit had me rollin, they re-AIR-ed it this weekend... :roflmao:


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 18 2005, 01:14 PM
> *if the man want's more cowbell then i think we should give him more cowbell
> [snapback]3431057[/snapback]​*


when I'm done with you babies you'll be wearing gold plated diapers!


----------



## Mark




----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Jul 18 2005, 04:29 PM
> *
> [snapback]3432168[/snapback]​*


[attachmentid=216515]


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 18 2005, 09:19 PM
> *[attachmentid=216515]
> [snapback]3432431[/snapback]​*


post up pics of your wife. she has a big'o butt! :biggrin: 

your a lucky man...


----------



## foey

here goes mine. redoing the whole set-up again.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 18 2005, 10:38 PM
> *here goes mine. redoing the whole set-up again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [snapback]3434459[/snapback]​*


is that the one you and your friend were gonna use the 2500 shock bags i sold on


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Moco_@Jul 18 2005, 05:57 PM
> *post up pics of your wife.  she has a big'o butt!  :biggrin:
> 
> your a lucky man...
> [snapback]3432557[/snapback]​*


 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## mango

hey foey...what kinda setup you running? the pic is kinda dark so i cant really make out what you got. is that just one air tank your using? how many gallons?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 12 2005, 03:51 PM
> *new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=212208]
> [attachmentid=212204]
> [attachmentid=212206]
> [snapback]3402149[/snapback]​*


thats fucken bad ass....... is that body droped?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C.

> _Originally posted by PJ_STYLES_@Jul 17 2005, 08:09 PM
> *  Here is a few new pics of my ride.
> [snapback]3427668[/snapback]​*


nice ride :thumbsup: what color u goin to paint it?


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 19 2005, 03:50 PM
> *is that the one you and your friend were gonna use the 2500 shock bags i sold on
> [snapback]3438408[/snapback]​*


yes sir :biggrin: have them on there already too. Hit up AIM for the front brackets and t-bar.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by mango_@Jul 19 2005, 10:35 PM
> *hey foey...what kinda setup you running? the pic is kinda dark so i cant really make out what you got. is that just one air tank your using? how many gallons?
> [snapback]3440619[/snapback]​*


8 1/2" valves, lines, fittings, 3 compressors 
1 5 gallon 1 port (1/2") tank
1 8 1/2 gallon 8 port (1/2") tank
1 adj. p switch (100-400 psi)
1 Craftsman water trap
2500 shockwaves (AIM ones) up front (thanks again Joe :thumbsup: )
air shocks in the rear (busted a Mark a month ago :angry: )
1 heavy duty noid (old Ford style one)
1 200 amp fuse thingy (the ones that turn off when hot/you can reset manually)
1 1 Farad Lighting Audio cap 
4 switches. 

nah it's two tanks, I kind of wedged the 5 gallon to the side (ugly paint job no?) w/a 8 1/2 gallon as a main tank.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2005, 03:10 AM
> *thats fucken bad ass....... is that body droped?
> [snapback]3441660[/snapback]​*


partially

was mainly a stock floor body drop but in places i had to cut the floor


it has a one off frame


----------



## mango

so you have the 5 gln one port as an extension of the 8 1/2 gln. never thought about that. maybe ill try it with one of my old tanks and the 8 1/2 gln once i get it. i bet you go crazy with those faken switches with 13 gallons of air. got video? hehehe


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by mango_@Jul 20 2005, 09:14 AM
> *so you have the 5 gln one port as an extension of the 8 1/2 gln. never thought about that. maybe ill try it with one of my old tanks and the 8 1/2 gln once i get it. i bet you go crazy with those faken switches with 13 gallons of air. got video? hehehe
> [snapback]3442584[/snapback]​*


that's what we called accumulaters back in the day before they came out with the accumulaters for cans


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by foey_@Jul 20 2005, 04:30 AM
> *yes sir  :biggrin: have them on there already too. Hit up AIM for the front brackets and t-bar.
> [snapback]3441733[/snapback]​*


hit me with some pics of that


----------



## Mark

TTT


----------



## lowriding 'lane

here's a few new pictures of mine, almost ready.


































it's not as shiny as in the pictures, i just can't figure out how to make my camera take good pics in different lighting


----------



## McHam

my gator laying frame... :biggrin:


----------



## McHam

draggin...


----------



## McHam




----------



## PJ_STYLES

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 20 2005, 04:13 AM
> *nice ride :thumbsup:  what color u goin to paint it?
> [snapback]3441665[/snapback]​*


It is going to be 2001 Honda Civic gold!!  I have the firewall and inner fenders painted already, yes it is bodydropped 2.5" That your truck in your av??


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Gettin it done. Some progress pics. I am layin down all blue velour, and and white vinyl, maybe some mirrors to reflect all the stainless steel. It will all be hard lined too.

LMK what you think


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

a few more.


----------



## joebomber52

that's a wicked stealth set up


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

your site looks pretty god so far Jow. Nice job


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jul 29 2005, 05:05 AM
> *your site looks pretty god so far Jow. Nice job
> [snapback]3502913[/snapback]​*


i want it to be bad ass but i don't have much time to make flash files and grafix anymore


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

But you found time for the Avtar Page..

BTW, Good Man..


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jul 29 2005, 06:10 PM
> *But you found time for the Avtar Page..
> 
> BTW, Good Man..
> [snapback]3506988[/snapback]​*


hells yeah homie lol i had that page written a while ago just never uploaded it


----------



## Mark

:cheesy:


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C.

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jul 28 2005, 09:44 PM
> *a few more.
> [snapback]3500705[/snapback]​*


Looking good all you need know is to slap them wires on


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash

Thanks CJ, but After the rearend, and front end are in, the wires will go on, in the mean time, can I borrow a few grand.. :biggrin: 

I'm trying not to get carried away with it. I want to roll out soon. Let meknow when you all are rollin, I'll get out there, with or with out the cutt..


----------



## pat diddy UK

we love a bit of air over this side of the pond 

this is my 1974 mk3 ford cortina :biggrin: 










































































hope u like it :0


----------



## M-827

I do!  

Mike


----------



## Aeroman

nice nice...can you take more pics of the rear end? I am doing the same trailing arm set-up. Thanks!


----------



## pat diddy UK

will do my man


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

:0 :0 :0 


> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 12 2005, 05:51 PM~3402149
> *new pics
> 
> [attachmentid=212208]
> [attachmentid=212204]
> [attachmentid=212206]
> *


DAMN JOE YOUR RIDE LOOKS SICK ALL LAID OUT!!!! GAWD DAMN THATS BADASS!!! :0


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 6 2005, 06:56 PM~3553953
> *:0  :0  :0
> 
> DAMN JOE YOUR RIDE LOOKS SICK ALL LAID OUT!!!! GAWD DAMN THATS BADASS!!! :0
> *


[attachmentid=236292]
i know huh

if only i could drive it like that and never have to lift it


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Aug 6 2005, 11:47 PM~3554369
> *[attachmentid=236292]
> i know huh
> 
> if only i could drive it like that and never have to lift it
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## joebomber52




----------



## 555 Rider

hey cool ride. i aint got no glass in my ride either. not sure y u aint got none dude but mine got stolen wen i was parkd round frankies house helpin him put up his dog kennel


----------



## 555 Rider

ma homie said he gonna get his uncle 2 help us make da new windows. we aint got enough $$$ for propa ones so we makin da side windows out of wood board painted black. ma homie said it gonna look like a gangsta tint. windshild an back window is gonna be made outa glass from frankies moms greenhouse so i can still see where i is drivin


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by 555 Rider_@Aug 9 2005, 01:35 PM~3571343
> *hey cool ride. i aint got no glass in my ride either. not sure y u aint got none dude but mine got stolen wen i was parkd round frankies house helpin him put up his dog kennel
> *


trip out


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

Boy I would love to see those rear doors suicide on the turtleback Joe! :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE_@Aug 9 2005, 10:50 PM~3574688
> *Boy I would love to see those rear doors suicide on the turtleback Joe! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


i have thought about it but that well has very little room to make enough support to hold the door


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Aug 10 2005, 12:12 PM~3579794
> *i have thought about it but that well has very little room to make enough support to hold the door
> *


 :0  Ok then, Lamborghini Doors!!! :0


----------



## SixFourClownin

Got my tanks ready, just waiting on getting the car back.
[attachmentid=245348]


----------



## foey

what happened to the 12 gal.? Lookin nice though. :thumnsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Jul 20 2005, 10:17 AM~3442604
> *hit me with some pics of that
> *



what up Joe, I'll try to get you pictures of the new front. My old bracket bent somehow, tried contacting AIM for a new pair, fuckers ain't answering. So..... I'm going to get creative with this one. :cheesy:


----------



## HighProCam

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Aug 15 2005, 04:09 AM~3625120
> *Got my tanks ready, just waiting on getting the car back.
> [attachmentid=245348]
> *



I saw the rims :cheesy: Very Nice!

Now the pin striping... Its really coming together :thumbsup:


----------



## joebomber52

hmmm
[attachmentid=249523]


----------



## HighProCam

Damn Joe, your getting pretty good with PhotoShop. :biggrin: 






Just Playin,

Thats a good lookin shot right there....


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by HighProCam_@Aug 19 2005, 03:30 PM~3658672
> *Damn Joe, your getting pretty good with PhotoShop.  :biggrin:
> Just Playin,
> 
> Thats a good lookin shot right there....
> *


i didn't do the shop chop on this one a dude over at olskoolrods.com did it

i just shopped the teeth

but fuck i like the chop with visor

i am gonna get another 52 4 door and weld in the back doors chop the top still put on all the lowrider chrome

paint them both the same color
and make it the naughty little twim sister


----------



## naz

my duece


----------



## naz




----------



## naz




----------



## naz

:0


----------



## naz




----------



## yodawagon

nice, but man do i hate that velvet interior stuff. thats one of the things about lowriders i cant stand. looks like its out dated and gross. just my thoughts, to each his own.


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 27 2005, 03:37 AM~3701993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


How are you keeping them tanks full? And whats your fill and play time :0


----------



## yodawagon

looks like the hose goes behindthe mirrors. probably has some compressors back there.


----------



## AirRide

That 16 yo kid BlazinLowOn14s should post "HIS" Truck here.
:buttkick:


----------



## lowriding 'lane

> _Originally posted by AirRide_@Aug 28 2005, 02:24 AM~3706039
> *That 16 yo kid BlazinLowOn14s should post "HIS" Truck here.
> :buttkick:
> *


man maybe you should post your plastic car here and see if yours goes over better than his truck. i have nothin against you or your car it's cool you built it all yourself, just stop trying to start shit with that kid and acting like you're the man cuz you have a civic with air ride :uh:


----------



## lowriding 'lane

oh yeah that's a CLEAN 62 man, good work


----------



## naz

> _Originally posted by AirRide_@Aug 28 2005, 01:52 AM~3705936
> *How are you keeping them tanks full? And whats your fill and play time :0
> *


i have a york


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by lowriding 'lane_@Aug 28 2005, 08:07 AM~3706526
> *man maybe you should post your plastic car here and see if yours goes over better than his truck.  i have nothin against you or your car it's cool you built it all yourself, just stop trying to start shit with that kid and acting like you're the man cuz you have a civic with air ride  :uh:
> *


Dude. That aint his wip. He just turned 16 on th 8th of june. From what I know, teens only get their liscesces at 16 1/2. Also he is from South Carolina. And the plates on that truck are from Florida. Also He talks too much shit, Telling me that he biult shit on it. Bull shit. I've seen people that have been doing body work for 5 to 6 years and they cant get Bondo that straight in a bed. Why doesn't he ask questions and not lie about it instead of making stuff up???


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 28 2005, 01:02 PM~3707445
> *i have a york
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I need one of those :biggrin:


----------



## naz

in a civic? :dunno:


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by naz_@Aug 28 2005, 02:49 PM~3707879
> *in a civic? :dunno:
> *


It would be the first right? I AM UP FOR IT! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriding 'lane

> _Originally posted by AirRide_@Aug 28 2005, 01:39 PM~3707813
> *Dude. That aint his wip. He just turned 16 on th 8th of june. From what I know, teens only get their liscesces at 16 1/2. Also he is from South Carolina. And the plates on that truck are from Florida. Also He talks too much shit, Telling me that he biult shit on it. Bull shit. I've seen people that have been doing body work for 5 to 6 years and they cant get Bondo that straight in a bed. Why doesn't he ask questions and not lie about it instead of making stuff up???
> *


just cuz he's 16 doesn't mean anything really, here's a pic of my car i drove when i was 16,









and now i'm 19 and here's my car









i dunno how old you are but just cuz you're young isn't a reason to think you can't build or drive a nice car. that kid didn't even say anything in this topic, give the kid a break, and don't ruin a good topic by starting a fight in it, just post up your air rides like the topic says

uffin:


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by AirRide_@Aug 28 2005, 03:45 PM~3708629
> *It would be the first right? I AM UP FOR IT! :biggrin:
> *


damn that would be something to see in a way I guess. Your engine area is fucking small as all hell. it'd be a bitch trying to squeeze that fucker in there.


----------



## lowriding 'lane

lol and when the york kicked on you better not be going up any hills, you might have to get out and push. it'd be cool to see done though with such a small space though


----------



## yodawagon

im a member on a ls1 tech forum. theres people on there that put ls1 motors in mazda miatas and rx7s. where theres a will, theres a way.


----------



## Pyrit

Civics are front-wheel-drive, but RX-7s, Miatas and Impalas are rear-wheel-drive. There's not nearly as much work involved in tranplanting a 350 into a car that's already RWD.


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 28 2005, 06:27 PM~3709389
> *im a member on a ls1 tech forum. theres people on there that put ls1 motors in mazda miatas and rx7s. where theres a will, theres a way.
> *



of course there is. it's gonna be a challenge though. one I'd like to see  :biggrin:


----------



## yodawagon




----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 28 2005, 08:31 PM~3710144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



that's one horrid mess in there.


----------



## yodawagon

i agree, but commendable.


----------



## aleigh-n

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 28 2005, 08:38 PM~3710190
> *i agree, but commendable.
> *


fuck yeah! patience was fucking MANDITORY on that. I must have stared at that pic for an hour trying to figure out where to move all that shit around to put in a york.


----------



## Mark

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 28 2005, 09:38 PM~3710190
> *i agree, but commendable.
> *


looks normal to me. scumaros are a mess under the hood any how. 
looks like a blast! :cheesy:


----------



## REin4ST

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Mar 14 2005, 10:05 AM~2848655
> *post them up
> i have only seen a handfull of your cars
> havn't seen dan's new car although i hear it's gonna be juiced  :0
> what's up with the 61 seth
> mark put up some pics of the whole car
> everybody post up
> *


Here's one of my customers trucks...03 F-150...Built this set-up couple months ago. The suspension was basic...Bags over leafs...Now hes back with 23's...Now were going with fourlink and a notch. Bed will be cut as well as the frt fenderwells will be gone.


----------



## REin4ST

Here's another shot....


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by lowriding 'lane_@Aug 28 2005, 08:11 PM~3709301
> *lol and when the york kicked on you better not be going up any hills, you might have to get out and push.  it'd be cool to see done though with such a small space though
> *


I'll get out and push the fucking thing


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by aleigh-n_@Aug 28 2005, 09:53 PM~3709905
> *of course there is. it's gonna be a challenge though. one I'd like to see    :biggrin:
> *


I removed my ac compressor. Now I can put it in the place of the ac compressor. I figured summer is almost done, and I need the fast air more then the a/c, Next summer I'll just roll my windows down. I remenber here was a site that had a back plate to work with the york. Maybe I can use that and drill it to fit the york in place :cheesy: uffin:


----------



## Moco

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 29 2005, 12:31 AM~3710144
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn, i was going to say...thats a weird looking mazda engine.. :biggrin:


----------



## neville_edwin78

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Aug 29 2005, 12:33 AM~3711005
> *Here's one of my customers trucks...03 F-150...Built this set-up couple months ago.  The suspension was basic...Bags over leafs...Now hes back with 23's...Now were going with fourlink and a notch.  Bed will be cut as well as the frt fenderwells will be gone.
> *


damn nice setup !!! if he got that bottle powdercoated or upholstered it would look even cleaner!! but good work homie!!


----------



## REin4ST

> _Originally posted by neville_edwin78_@Aug 29 2005, 05:12 PM~3715332
> *damn nice setup !!! if he got that bottle powdercoated or upholstered it would look even cleaner!! but good work homie!!
> *


Thanks bro. He got his bottle on "exchange" basis. I recommended he purchase a new bottle, have it painted to match the truck. Little pricey to do it that way. Thanks again bro. More pictures to come later......


John's Customs


----------



## AirRide

Well my 4 banger aint here in this post yet so here we go.
Go slow on me dudez :biggrin: 








No words :uh: 








I have a feeling that, that lip is going to brake soon  When I raise the back the whole way. and drope the front. That lip bends like there is no tomorrow :happysad: 








3 10" subs. Runing 3750 watts. Notice the green nitrogen tank on the right side :biggrin:


----------



## AirRide

Another picture of the rice rocket :cheesy: 








The sideskirt was off when I took the picture. I put them on and its so low when I drop, That I cant fit my hand under it  








I'm pissed at high gass prices :uh:


----------



## AirRide

Picture of my valves. I tried putting them as close to the cylinder as possible to get a better reaction time. It goes drops faster then crap into a toilet :biggrin: 








My engine compartment is a little dirty. But I'll get it cleaned. I'll be fitting a york down there. There used to be an a/c compressor there. Soon there will be a york uffin:








Top view of the rice rocket :0


----------



## AirRide

I know what you are thinking." How low is that" or maybe " FRIGEN IDIOT!" :angry: 








No coments :uh: 








This picture is ugly as shit. But hey, it's still worth a thousand words.  








My shit load of 90 fittings. :biggrin: 

Ok people. You are now oficialy been Riced. 
Vote for Pedro!


----------



## yodawagon

i hate imports! but decent job none the less. got to do something about those headlights. they look weird with those empty cut outs under them.


----------



## yodawagon

i cant seem to find the picture showing all my cars, but heres one of the new project , and my two dogs.

1953 chevy 2 door which is getting a 2002 ls1, with a 125 wet shot of giggle gas, fuel cell, airride, torque thrust 2s, paint,etc etc etc










110 lb 11 month old american bulldog named chopper










30 lb 5 month old boxer named maddie


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Aug 30 2005, 07:06 PM~3722161
> *i cant seem to find the picture showing all my cars, but heres one of the new project , and my two dogs.
> 
> 1953 chevy 2 door which is getting a 2002 ls1, with a 125 wet shot of giggle gas, fuel cell, airride, torque thrust 2s, paint,etc etc etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 110 lb 11 month old american bulldog named chopper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 30 lb 5 month old boxer named maddie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN! thats a mean lookin bulldog :0


----------



## yodawagon

found a half ass picture of my cars.
2005 dodge ram quad cab w/ hemi
1982 malibu wagon with 18" boyds, air ride, 350, etc
1953 chevy waiting to get taken apart

and a pile of emty boxes from when we moved in, burned them


----------



## yodawagon

trying to make it bigger


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by <<<WhiteTrash_@Jul 28 2005, 08:42 PM~3500669
> *Gettin it done. Some progress pics. I am layin down all blue velour, and and white vinyl,    maybe some mirrors to reflect all the stainless steel. It will all be hard lined too.
> 
> LMK what you think
> *


nice set-up, well so far. How thick is that wood? I wnat to do somethnig like that to my set-up, just don't know what's a good light but sturdy wood thickness. LMK.


----------



## LowLIfeVW

i know this prolly isnt your guys's style but anyways

heres my 65 bug that i bagged but it was stolen 2 years ago. I picked up this 64 bus that i am actually prototyping a bag setup on it this weekend.


----------



## yodawagon

i hate VW! but i love the heck out of those old bugs. great job. van should be cool when its done.


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by LowLIfeVW_@Sep 3 2005, 04:33 AM~3744331
> *i know this prolly isnt your guys's style but anyways
> 
> heres my 65 bug that i bagged but it was stolen 2 years ago.  I picked up this 64 bus that i am actually prototyping a bag setup on it this weekend.
> *


Damn. I remenber Back in Brazil when my dad put a passat engine in a bug. I love those cars. But here they are so expensive. Nice work tho.


----------



## CuttieBuddie

prolly one of the most gangsterous shit i've seen... you hae 3 10's that are all different subs....

i would type LOL, but i dont think the tears would let me...

-qs


----------



## KONNECTEDKONCEPTS

87 SUPER SPORT BAGGED ON 20''S


----------



## SLAMMEDPIZZADRIVER

97 NISSAN HARDBODY PICKUP, C-NOTCHED, BAGGED, ONLY 1 VIVAIR COMPRESSOR, 2 TITANIUM DRAG BLOCKS, 2 TANKS, FIVE LUG CONVERSION, NITROUS, 1/2 INCH ALL AROUND, + NEEDS PAINTJOB, 27'S (LAYS FRAME ON THEM), ANOTHER COMPRESSOR, BETTER BAGS (HOPPING) , MOONROOF, AND THEN IT SHOULD BE STRAIGHT!!! BASICALLY NEEDS ALOT OF WORK!!! LOL (HELL IT IS ONLY A PIZZA DELIVERY VEHICLE...)


----------



## yodawagon

27s? have fun with that.


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Sep 5 2005, 09:24 PM~3758284
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> prolly one of the most gangsterous shit i've seen... you hae 3 10's that are all different subs....
> 
> i would type LOL, but i dont think the tears would let me...
> 
> -qs
> *


Naw, Just the middle one. But it's not hooked up. THe other 2 are pioneers. 

I hope my ear doctor doesn't find out why I have bad hearing. :biggrin:


----------



## REin4ST

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 6 2005, 12:22 AM~3760507
> *27s? have fun with that.
> *


Off topic a bit....whats up with the avatar...that shits crazy looking...that can't be real.....???? Nice !!

John


----------



## HighProCam

:uh: I believe its from Scanners or Hellraiser. You gotta love the 1980's special effects...

I suspect Yoda listens to death-metal. Maybe a little Canibal Corps or Six Feet Under in the CD player. Chris Barns, ya know.


----------



## yodawagon

> *I suspect Yoda listens to death-metal. Maybe a little Canibal Corps or Six Feet Under in the CD player. Chris Barns, ya know. *


canibal corpse thats funny, nope. i listen to it all. clutch, white zombie, rob zombie, kanye west, old dre, old snoop. death metal aint my flavor.


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN

MY 97 NISSAN BAGGED


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN

PIC 3


----------



## SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN

MY OTHER RIDE


----------



## integraoligist

I've got a question on a couple of pic's i saw while reading this whole thread...

In this pic:












where do you guys get the mirrors for the roof of the hood? Is it some type of mirrored plexiglass? or what?


and some of you say you have Nitrogen Tanks... what is the Nitro used for?

Thanks all!


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 9 2005, 08:25 PM~3785273
> *I've got a question on a couple of pic's i saw while reading this whole thread...
> 
> In this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you guys get the mirrors for the roof of the hood?  Is it some type of mirrored plexiglass? or what?
> and some of you say you have Nitrogen Tanks... what is the Nitro used for?
> 
> Thanks all!
> *


Thats like a film that you can buy at some car shops. Like you remove one side and it stick. And the nitrogen tanks are for instant air. Like it has compressed nitrogen around 2000psi. And you regulate it down to about 200psi so you can have instant air to clown around or hop. Nitrogen is most used because it's not combustible. If a statey pulls you over and you got a flamabel gas bottle behind your car. You will be going to cort for not having a endorsement on you liscense to carry that. So thats why nitrous. :biggrin:


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by SLAMMNBAGGNIZZAN_@Sep 9 2005, 11:09 AM~3782381
> *PIC 3
> *


That truck needs some Rims and a paint job. :cheesy: 
Nice truck!


----------



## integraoligist

> _Originally posted by AirRide_@Sep 10 2005, 05:50 PM~3789138
> *Thats like a film that you can buy at some car shops. Like you remove one side and it stick. And the nitrogen tanks are for instant air. Like it has compressed nitrogen around 2000psi. And you regulate it down to about 200psi so you can have instant air to clown around or hop. Nitrogen is most used because it's not combustible. If a statey pulls you over and you got a flamabel gas bottle behind your car. You will be going to cort for not having a endorsement on you liscense to carry that. So thats why nitrous. :biggrin:
> *


For the Mirror: are you referring to a Chrome Vinyl (sticker Vinyl)? The Chrome vinyl that i've seen won't hold up to that kind of heat... can you be more specific on what this actually is? Thanks man!

Nitrogen: Ah, but I thoughts Nitrous WAS Flammable? And thats why all the Ricers pumped it into their engines? 
I had no idea that "NOS" was actually Legal?


----------



## naz

the mirror is plexiglass.


----------



## SixFourClownin

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 9 2005, 09:25 PM~3785273
> *I've got a question on a couple of pic's i saw while reading this whole thread...
> 
> In this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where do you guys get the mirrors for the roof of the hood?  Is it some type of mirrored plexiglass? or what?
> and some of you say you have Nitrogen Tanks... what is the Nitro used for?
> 
> Thanks all!
> *


I sell the mirror kits for the trunk and hood, 1-800-541-0399

[attachmentid=272629]


----------



## lowlowregal

> _Originally posted by LowLIfeVW_@Sep 3 2005, 03:33 AM~3744331
> *i know this prolly isnt your guys's style but anyways
> 
> heres my 65 bug that i bagged but it was stolen 2 years ago.  I picked up this 64 bus that i am actually prototyping a bag setup on it this weekend.
> *


do you have any pics of the setup in that bug or do you have any pics of other bugs baged??


----------



## AirRide

> _Originally posted by integraoligist_@Sep 10 2005, 10:52 PM~3790556
> *For the Mirror: are you referring to a Chrome Vinyl (sticker Vinyl)?  The Chrome vinyl that i've seen won't hold up to that kind of heat... can you be more specific on what this actually is?  Thanks man!
> 
> Nitrogen: Ah, but I thoughts Nitrous WAS Flammable? And thats why all the Ricers pumped it into their engines?
> I had no idea that "NOS" was actually Legal?
> *


Nitrogen is not the same as Nitrous :biggrin:


----------



## yodawagon

nitrous is not flameable. it is n2O. when it is taken in to the combustion chamber, it seperates into nitrogen and oxygen at 572 degrees. thats where the boost happens from the pure oxygen.


----------



## CuttieBuddie

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 11 2005, 05:29 PM~3793713
> *nitrous is not flameable. it is n2O. when it is taken in to the combustion chamber, it seperates into nitrogen and oxygen at 572 degrees. thats where the boost happens from the pure oxygen.
> *


i was getting ready to break that down, but i think you did a better job then what i was gonna do... :biggrin:

-qs


----------



## integraoligist

> _Originally posted by USOFAMILY_@Sep 11 2005, 01:12 AM~3791188
> *I sell the mirror kits for the trunk and hood, 1-800-541-0399
> 
> [attachmentid=272629]
> *


damn thats sweet... I've got an afterlarket hood so I would need a sheet so I can cut it myself...

And is it Plexiglass with a Vinyl cover over it or what?
Thanks!


----------



## joebomber52

alotta new rides poppin up


----------



## dirtylooks

heres my project im working on 99 max with eai cylinders


----------



## dirtylooks

rear


----------



## integraoligist

*dirtylooks*, where did you get your EAI Cylinders from? and how much higher and lower are they over stock?


----------



## dirtylooks

about 3inch higer than stock...and i got them off ebay<my best friend>for 700 new


----------



## dirtylooks

here it is bottom out..17 inch wheel going to up grade to a 19 or 20 inch wheel


----------



## 85rockerdraggins10

You arent having hearing problems from that system.I bet you dont even hit a 145 with that.


----------



## integraoligist

> _Originally posted by dirtylooks_@Sep 15 2005, 07:08 PM~3823747
> *about 3inch higer than stock...and i got them off ebay<my best friend>for 700 new
> *


hell man, you still got a wheel gap with them slammed... whats up with that?


----------



## snko916

Depends on the cyclinders..


----------



## integraoligist

> _Originally posted by snko916_@Sep 16 2005, 03:19 PM~3829062
> *Depends on the cyclinders..
> *


what brand do you suggust?


----------



## Huggies

Here's the car I sold this summer to my friend...











And I bought this car as a turn key... This winter, I'll be baggin' the car and dubbin' it...



















And also bought this car as a complete frame up project...


----------



## integraoligist

now thats what i call a "project car"


----------



## Huggies

The car seems to have only minimal rust... bought it on ebay... it is still in North Dakota, I'll have it shipped before winter... car was not on the road since 1972 and has no engine or trans... but I already found a 350 and a th350 alond with a posi with disc brakes and front rotor/caliper assemblies...

my 63 is gonna be a lowlow with wires... but I'm planning on building the 62 "lowrod" style... like chicayne... anyways, the two are gonna be layed out on dubs...


here's the trucnk of the 62.. and interior...


----------



## integraoligist

mmm, i bet it smells good in there :biggrin:


----------



## Huggies

exactly what i'm saying to myself everytime I look at these pics... hahahahaha!


----------



## yodawagon

my 53 smelled great! had a ant farm under the carpet, countless dead mice, small bee hives, 3 rusted floor pans, and smelled like it just came from the bottom of a swap. have fun with the 62. nice thing about oldies is they cant get any worst.


----------



## Huggies

Thanks, I really want to take my time with it, that's why I bought the 63 as a "turn key" at least, I wanted to start with a solid base and I think it looks very good... sometimes, I know you can have surprises with pictures when you get it for real.. but I'm gonna keep my fingers crossed...


----------



## yodawagon

mine was supposed to have solid floors. but the guy didnt even lift the carpet. it had license plates from the 70s covering holes in the floor. i can complain i got it for 1200. just bought a 02 ls1 for it.


----------



## Huggies

Nice, you have pics?


----------



## yodawagon

its on this post. page 25.with the dog pics.


----------



## Huggies

Will you be sectionning the body?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Huggies_@Sep 19 2005, 10:57 PM~3848098
> *Will you be sectionning the body?
> *


pinche monster garage


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 20 2005, 09:18 AM~3849423
> *pinche monster garage
> *


what evere happened to that show?


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by foey_@Sep 20 2005, 09:13 AM~3849762
> *what evere happened to that show?
> *


it's on everyday

but it's all pretty much gay shit like yesterday they turned a car into a log splitter


----------



## Huggies

But the 54 they made was just AWESOME! :biggrin:


----------



## leks

Joe is your car done yet!


----------



## yodawagon

i wanted to chop the top and shit, but im way too tall for that. i think ill just clean up the body. shave door handles, trunk lock, paint the body one color. was thinking of the cyan to purple kameleon from hok, or maybe a deep purple or blue. air ride all around. get it low and level. i like the way it looks now, just needs some paint and rechroming. i going for a mostly original look, with alittle kick. im saving all the tricks for the engine compartment, and drivetrain. kind of a mild custom that kicks like a mule.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 20 2005, 07:14 PM~3850535
> *i wanted to chop the top and shit, but im way too tall for that. i think ill just clean up the body. shave door handles, trunk lock, paint the body one color. was thinking of the cyan to purple kameleon from hok, or maybe a deep purple or blue. air ride all around. get it low and level. i like the way it looks now, just needs some paint and rechroming. i going for a mostly original look, with alittle kick. im saving all the tricks for the engine compartment, and drivetrain. kind of a mild custom that kicks like a mule.
> *


You are to tall???? i'm probably 202cm thats probably almost 80'' and i'm fitting very good in my brothers project.......

a chopped, lowered and fully customized (not finished yet) Volvo amazone


----------



## Huggies

Yeah... Jesse's tall too... just have to modify the seat brackets... I think that yellow bel air is the nicest thing they have done on Monster garage...


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 20 2005, 11:14 AM~3850535
> *i wanted to chop the top and shit, but im way too tall for that. i think ill just clean up the body. shave door handles, trunk lock, paint the body one color. was thinking of the cyan to purple kameleon from hok, or maybe a deep purple or blue. air ride all around. get it low and level. i like the way it looks now, just needs some paint and rechroming. i going for a mostly original look, with alittle kick. im saving all the tricks for the engine compartment, and drivetrain. kind of a mild custom that kicks like a mule.
> *


once my car is done i am going to build another 52 4 door same paint scheme and same wheels
but a custom it will look like this


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by leks_@Sep 20 2005, 11:10 AM~3850501
> *Joe is your car done yet!
> *


well it's almost on the road but far from done i have realized that people like me will never have a finished car 
i'm trying to open a shop i already have a good steady flow of buissiness
so my car gets pushed to free time after hours and spare money after i save up for tig welder plasma cutter new mig welder
and alot of other shit


but my car is almost complete just need to make fender/radiator support
and finish weld the exhaust
the only majore things I need is door glass body work and final chrome polish powder coating painting


----------



## yodawagon

i love those hub caps.


----------



## yodawagon

check this out, man i just love this post. its got to be my favorite post on this whole forum.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=customs%20ever

joe saids it best.



> *this topic gives me protein stains  *


----------



## REin4ST

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Sep 20 2005, 10:02 AM~3850067
> *it's on everyday
> 
> but it's all pretty much gay shit like yesterday they turned a car into a log splitter
> *


They were all re-runs...starting in October it will be all new episodes...including a '51 Split-window DRAG bug...that'll be sick. You gotta give Jesse a break, he's too busy with Sandra now.

JOHN


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by REin4ST_@Sep 21 2005, 07:01 AM~3856041
> *They were all re-runs...starting in October it will be all new episodes...including a '51 Split-window DRAG bug...that'll be sick.    You gotta give Jesse a break, he's too busy with Sandra now.
> 
> JOHN
> *


i'm not breakin his balls
jesse is cool people
really

and i know it was re-runs

but still some of the stuff they do is goofy even jesse knows it's usually the episodes where he is a dick

and hell yeah i'd be busy with sandra too if i were him


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 21 2005, 12:58 AM~3855487
> *check this out, man i just love this post. its got to be my favorite post on this whole forum.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=customs%20ever
> 
> joe saids it best.
> *


oh hell yeah i'm always up in the kustoms topic

i can't wait to build me next 52 clone kustom
chopped dropped like no other
shaved back door
coupe bench seat
if i find a really good shape one then my car now will be the kustom


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 21 2005, 12:27 AM~3855459
> *i love those hub caps.
> *


what do you think about 52 pontiat cheiftan side fender and door trim
[attachmentid=284208]


----------



## yodawagon

i dont really like the side trim look. i only seem to like my chrome up front and on the back.

but if i was going to use side trim, the pontiac would be a definitely be on my donor list.


----------



## CustomMachines

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Sep 21 2005, 08:58 AM~3855487
> *check this out, man i just love this post. its got to be my favorite post on this whole forum.
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=customs%20ever
> 
> joe saids it best.
> *



Those are some sick rides, I Luve Kustoms......but there very rare up here!


----------



## integraoligist

i'm trying to find a '65-67 GTO as a project car... i plan on bagging that bitch as well. I only found one in my area and that deal fell thru, dammit!

Any ideas where to look?


----------



## joebomber52

54 merc 
i worked on a while back
fiberglass carson top with actuator that lifted and lowerd the roof as the passengers enter the car
59 caddy tail lights 
molded grill
nosed decked
350 engine
front back air ride (my old parts from my car) cheap bastards
and some gay ass skirts the boss made :thumbsdown:


----------



## yodawagon

those skirts ruin it. never really understood a solid piece opening top.seems like a waste of time and money. it seems like its almost too custom.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by yodawagon_@Oct 2 2005, 12:57 AM~3926136
> *those skirts ruin it. never really understood a solid piece opening top.seems like a waste of time and money. it seems like its almost too custom.
> *


i thought the top idea was pretty gay it isn't even removable just lifted for the gay to get in
skirts were so lame what the fuck are they kid icurus wings

the most fucked up thing about it is the interior


----------



## integraoligist

> _Originally posted by joebomber52_@Oct 2 2005, 12:32 PM~3927267
> *
> skirts were so lame what the fuck are they kid icurus wings
> 
> *


haaaaaahahaha
thats the best damn thing i heard all night! :biggrin:


----------



## Pyrit

I guess he thought of clouds because it has air?

FUGLY.


----------



## joebomber52

> _Originally posted by Syte_@Oct 2 2005, 04:41 PM~3928647
> *I guess he thought of clouds because it has air?
> 
> FUGLY.
> *


the car was awesome when i was part of the planning
carson top
bullit tail lights air suspension
350 block and trans
weldin the back doors
flip the trunk

then they went over board with the body mods
and the dash board looks like a red necks front yard
wierd shit everywhere


----------



## Pyrit

I can tell. Aside from the skirts and what I can see on/of the dash, it looks nice.


----------



## 727Lowrider

heres mine


----------



## flatblack07

here's mine before and after right after leaving altered altitude mad props..


----------



## Huggies

here's mine.. just got out of the paint shop...


----------



## neville_edwin78

here is my nissan wagon !


----------



## 64rivi

This is the first air ride that I have done . Shock waves in the frot, Not sure what size the back is? Came in a kit. Big red solenoids, pro E ride controler 2 -5 gallon tanks 2 viair 400 compressors and one huge tank of hilium. 
With a little help from this site and the boys at the Speed Merchants it was a simple install.[attachmentid=322756]


----------



## Pyrit

> _Originally posted by 64rivi_@Oct 22 2005, 07:15 PM~4053035
> *This is the first air ride that I have done . Shock waves in the frot, Not sure what size the back is? Came in a kit. Big red solenoids, pro E ride controler 2 -5 gallon tanks 2 viair  400 compressors and one huge tank of hilium.
> With a little help from this site and the boys at the Speed Merchants it was a simple install.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I don't like you...


----------



## neville_edwin78

nice riviera homie !


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:biggrin:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by SQUEAKYG_@Oct 23 2005, 01:35 PM~4055378
> *:biggrin:
> *


this ones tits!!!


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:0


----------



## SQUEAKYG

:0 :uh:


----------



## Huggies

My "ex" ride... since we are in the 60's impala rag top mood...


----------



## VengOnAir

Now has a shit load of bodywork to be finished and the trunk floor is now black tweed


----------



## jrs02caddyext

Some pics i found


----------



## M-827

Jesus Christ. What happened to that?

:0


----------



## deecaddy

Here's mine... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

here r some pic's or konnected koncepts work! 1- 909-319-3251 and my own wagon its a 95 caprice there is also a pic of a 1958 lincoln that i done also


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

konnected knocepts work on a 1965 impala full show and some customer cars also


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

some of the under hood shit


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

shop number


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

my wagon on spokes and now on 22's and on bags


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

some more work we had done


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

some more work also KONNECTED KONCEPTS 1-909-319-3251


----------



## LeosAirSuspension

I HAVE A SET OF NEW SACCHI S9 " 20/8 WIDE" FOR SALE WITH TIRES THIS S WHAT THE WHEELS LOOK LIKE AND QUESTION FEEL FREE TO CALL 760-792-0917 ASK 4 LEO THEY WILL FIT PRETTY MUCK ANY CAPRICE--- IMPALA ----CHECY 1500 ---AND MOST GM 'S THANK U


----------

